# LE FORUM DES RALEURS (2)



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Allez, on se défoule et on crache sa haine à la face du monde ici. Je commence:
> Fait trop froid, les impots c'est trop cher, Safari, il lui manque les tabs et le PC c'est nul..
> Bon je m'échauffe juste un peu...!!! La suite plus tard!
> A qui le tour?



_fabienr le 09/01/2003 à 18:00_

et c'est reparti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2004)

fait chier de couper les post en deux
(je pouvais pas resister desolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _fabienr le 09/01/2003 à 18:00_
> 
> et c'est reparti
> 
> ...



T'as vraiment rien d'autre à faire, Lemmy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y en a qui essayent de te sortir de la fange, et faut que tu replonges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Le premier sujet à faire des petits ce soir, non mais je vous jure !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le premier sujet à faire des petits ce soir, non mais je vous jure !



toujourd vert, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon


----------



## camisol (12 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _fabienr le 09/01/2003 à 18:00_
> 
> et c'est reparti
> 
> ...



Non mais faut voir sur quelle base ça repart, ce truc. C'est carrément n'importe quoi. Çà part en c... toute cette histoire de refonte du site. 
La fille qui se permet de poster dans les zuzers à *18H 46*!!!
Une freluquette qui n'a jamais été capable de suffisament d'énergie pour poster à plus de 00h56 du matin, et qui vient  sussurer des mots doux à un animateur radio.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<font color="red">PASCAL PAOLI, SI TU VEUX LUI PARLER, A PASCAL PAOLI, C'EST DANS LES "ZUZERS DE L'AURORE qu'il faut que t'aille. Sa tranche, c'est SEPT-NEUF !!!" 
</font>

Voila ce que j'vais lui dire,quand il sera minuit passé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis Benjamin qui brule des archives. Allez, allons-y ! Génocidons des archives, pourquoi pas ?! 
Le génocide est à la mode. 
Torturons des fils mythiques, pourquoi pas?! La torture est à la mode aussi!!! 
AMPUTONS-LES GAIEMENT !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Lui aussi, je vais lui dire mon mot. Il a son p'tit fil, dans Vous êtes ici =&gt;. Avec tous les jeunes gens pressés qui opinent du  chef. 
"Vas-y, Chef, c'est toi l'chef! Fais donc ce qu'il y a à faire. C'est que nous, on peut plus chercher. On a la technique en berne. Les soluces, bernique !!!"

Tous ce consensus mou, qui s'abandonne aux délices de l'absence totale d'éthique !
Et la déontologie, mes frères, on se torche avec ???











J'm'en vais faire un rapport à la sous-directrice du bureau des archives des forums, de la sous-direction des archives électroniques francophones ! Ah il vont m'entendre! J'ai des contacts hauts placés à la direction de la mémoire digitale! Z'allez voir l'inspection qu'il vont vous diligenter dare-dare, mes canards !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Ah ben on savait pas", qu'ils diront! "Les archives faut pas les effacer, faut toujours les conserver ??? Ben on nous a pas appris ça, à l'école des bits et des octets...





 "

Ben c'est bien pour ça que je vais pas me priver. Parce que moi, je vous aurais prévenu!!!









Necrophages ! Pilleurs de tombes ! Autodafeurs ! Vous en foutrait, du Farenheit 451, moi


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2004)

Dis, Camisol, tu peux pas râler plus court 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que là, ça fait un peu "j'en rajoute" et c'est pas vraiment le moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non, mais on dirait un modérateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un modérateur, ici, vous vous rendez compte. Et pourquoi pas un content de chez content, tant qu'on y est. Comme si on avait pas assez de misères sans ça.


----------



## nato kino (12 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Camisol, tu peux pas râler plus court
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camisol (12 Mai 2004)

Ah ça, c'est sur que ça fatigue, hein, d'être obligé de se poser deux trois questions devant le cataclysme!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Mai 2004)

Et voilà, ça recommence et pas un pour râler sérieusement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

A vrai dire, j'ai pas tellement envie de râler ce matin, mais je suis solidaire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : mon ténia me prie de vous dire qu'il est solidaire aussi !!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Mai 2004)

On s'en bat de ton tenia, on veut la solidarité de K &amp; P ou rien (et pas la tienne si possible)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, mon ténia ........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quant à K&amp;P elles sont parties à Cannes foutre la m... avec les intermittents !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> On s'en bat de ton tenia


Marrant comme on peut perdre plus de 8.000 posts de bonne qualité en quelques secondes hein !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'appelle mon notaire !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Marrant comme on peut perdre plus de 8.000 posts de bonne qualité en quelques secondes hein !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas de co


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Marrant comme on peut perdre plus de 8.000 posts *de bonne qualité*


Ha j'avais pas vu, c'était une blague en fait, c'est malin, comme si j'étais réceptif dès le matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2004)

C'est bon pour une fois !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

z'avez pas bientôt fini de vous bouffer le nez, tous les deux


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2004)

J'aime pas râler le matin


----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas râler le matin



et il est dejà midi passé !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2004)

Mon thread! Z'ont effacé mon thread pour le remplacer par cette pale copie merdouilleuse de raleurs bas de gamme.





J'entame une grève de la faim: j'arrête de manger du roquefort


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2004)

moi j'en ai plein le cul de ce forum ou sous safari tes smileys peuvent pas se foutre ou tu veux alors que sur mon del au boulot sous sw2k ca marche
ca serieux ca me gonfle


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> moi j'en ai plein le cul de ce forum ou sous safari tes smileys peuevnt aps se froute ou tu veux alors que sur mon del au boulto sou sw2k ca marche
> ca serieux ca me gonfle


tu dois avoir une config pourave parce que les smileys ils marchent très bien sous Safari. Pov'naze


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2004)

Ca m'enerve les gens qui comprennent rien
chte parle des insertions des smileys
au millieu du texte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



safari te le balance tout le temps en BAS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pareil pour les url,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les images  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bref tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis naas c'est une ville d'irlande,
rahhh ca m'enerve l'inculture, chte jure des fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et en plus pauv'naze c'est plus rigolo que pauv'fabienr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je parie que tu habite sur une derpatementale
j'aime pas les departementales


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

en voila encore un de bon poil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et on dit: je HAIS les départementales


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Bordel, j'aurais jamais du commander la suite Adobe CS standard sur Amazon ! Le délai s'allonge de semaines en semaines, un mois d'attente pour l'instant ! Au lieu d'éconnomiser 50 euros (oui c'est déjà beaucoup) j'aurais mieux fait de commander sur l'adobe store qui livre en deux jours !
J'aurais un PC, je l'aurais déjà, ce soft...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

et qui pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi, chaque fois que je veux percer un mur, je tombe sur une poutrelle métallique ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

c'est pas rigolo mais je me marre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ça n'arrive pas qu'aux autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_oups !   j'sors..._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas rigolo mais je me marre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on est là pour râler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et non pour se f... de la g... des autres


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et qui pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi, chaque fois que je veux percer un mur, je tombe sur une poutrelle métallique ?



Non, des fois c'est sur une conduite d'eau ! (vécu avec un plafond).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Non, des fois c'est sur une conduite d'eau ! (vécu avec un plafond).



mpfffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore une manière de ne pas payer l'esu de ta douche


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Toutafé, c'était la conduit du voisin du dessus, raccordée à son compteur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Marre de supprimer 20 messages mails angalis par jour avec des pj en exe !
A quand des filtres antispam-antivirus chez les FAI !!!!


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas rigolo mais je me marre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'aime pas ton chat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j'aime pas les chats, les chats ca pue , ca glande toute la journée
au lieu de bosser, ca fume des pétards et ca joue au baby  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



même pas capable d'acheter leur whiskas
CCC


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mon thread! Z'ont effacé mon thread pour le remplacer par cette pale copie merdouilleuse de raleurs bas de gamme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les raleurs bas de gamme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore un qui se prend pour une gars d'en haut


----------



## twk (12 Mai 2004)

rester zen les amis c'est un forum pas un champs de bataille peace and love mdr


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2004)

EMILIEN a dit:
			
		

> rester zen les amis c'est un forum pas un champs de bataille peace and love mdr








 ca va


----------



## twk (12 Mai 2004)

bon d'accord je me tais ...je vais y aller d'ailleur à+ tous le monde ça m'a fait plaisir de decouvrir le forum


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2004)

EMILIEN a dit:
			
		

> bon d'accord je me tais ...je vais y aller d'ailleur à+ tous le monde ça m'a fait plaisir de decouvrir le forum


moi les nioub qui arrivent en floodant partout sans lire ca me gonfle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est comme le chat de ma voisine,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il le vois ce con le panneau interdit de traverser, benh non il a traversé , resultat, il est mort ecrasé
il avait qu'a lire les panneaux ce con  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



font chier ces chats, ca devrait pas exister  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CCC


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en voila encore un de bon poil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est-ce que vous avez contre les départementales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : j'adore les départementales, y a que ça de vrai, les départementales, à part les voies communales.

Vous feriez mieux de sortir un peu des nationales, de voir du pays et de la campagne, ça vous remettrait la tête à l'endroit. Non mais !


----------



## appleman (13 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que vous avez contre les départementales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les departementales ca donne  ça!





 et ca vous met plutot la tete à l'envers qu'à l'endroit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> font chier ces chats, ca devrait pas exister








 Ouais ! Tous les matins y'en a trois ou quatre encastrés dans les rainures des pneus de mon 4X4 ... d'abord c'est dégueu et ensuite ça glisse !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marre !


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Tous les matins y'en a trois ou quatre encastrés dans les rainures des pneus de mon 4X4 ... d'abord c'est dégueu et ensuite ça glisse !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, en plus ça rentabilise pas le parre-buffle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (alors que les buffle, si)


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Tous les matins y'en a trois ou quatre encastrés dans les rainures des pneus de mon 4X4 ... d'abord c'est dégueu et ensuite ça glisse !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca va pas non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ces gens qu'aiment pas les chats, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis ce forum qui inscrit mes caracteres avec 30 secondes de retard me gonfle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ce forum qui inscrit mes caracteres avec 30 secondes de retard me gonfle








 ka pas etre au Japon !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kelle idée d'etre au Japon !!!


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ka pas etre au Japon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japon,... Belgique,.... c'est du pareil au meme!!
Z'allez pas commencer a chipoter pour 10000 km non!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ka pas etre au Japon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'accord avec le vieux !
Les japonais c'est comme les belges, y nous cassent le ©


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Japon,... Belgique,.... c'est du pareil au meme!!


...et les distributeurs de petites culottes usagées !!! Hein ! on en trouve en Belgique ???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...tiens ! demande à Mackie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et après on s'étonne que tu trembles en postant !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec le vieux !


On t'a demandé quelque chose pekno !!!


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et les distributeurs de petites culottes usagées !!! Hein ! on en trouve en Belgique ????????



Z'avez qu'a innover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis sur que ca ferait de super cornets de frites... 
Macinside viendrait vous voir plus souvent


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> On t'a demandé quelque chose pekno !!!


Ben bravo, je te soutiens et tout de suite tu t'énerve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ok, puisque c'est comme ça

En fait je suis pas d'accord avec le vieux, de toute façon il dit que des conneries.

Na !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez qu'a innover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que mettre des frites dans un string ... tu vas pas t'étouffer avec !!!


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que mettre des frites dans un string ... tu vas pas t'étouffer avec !!!



Tu crois pas que t'as deja assez mange comme ca?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est sur qu'avec les doigts plein de graisse, ca glisse mieux sur le clavier, mais c'est pas une raison


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur qu'avec les doigts plein de graisse, ca glisse mieux sur le clavier, mais c'est pas une raison


...et tu crois qu'un poing sur la g.... ça glisserait aussi !!!


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et tu crois qu'un poing sur la g.... ça glisserait aussi !!!



Ben viens, je t'attends!!!
Tu crois pas que je vas me deplacer non plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ben viens, je t'attends!!!


OK ! juste le temps de faire le plein, de regarder la direction dans laquelle le soleil se lève, de prendre ma housse à culottes usagées, quelques frites surgelées et j'arrive !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Euh ! einqui ! juste une question ... en sortant du parking, je prends à gauche ou à droite ????


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! einqui ! juste une question ... en sortant du parking, je prends à gauche ou à droite ????



Le mieux c'est de prendre a droite. Ca rallonge un peu mais ca te permettra de faire la route 66 par la meme occasion.
Et ca me laissera le temps de parler avec mes potes Yakuza et de me tatouer le corps pour te faire comprendre ton erreur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux c'est de prendre a droite. Ca rallonge un peu mais ca te permettra de faire la route 66 par la meme occasion.


Arfff ! bien essayé ... la route 66 c'est vers la gauche !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... nase peut-être, mais pas con (quoique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à tes "Yakuzettes", m'en vais leur faire tâter mon sushi !


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quant à tes "Yakuzettes", m'en vais leur faire tâter mon sushi !



Yakuzettes?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ton sushi, s'il est aussi mou qu'une pieuvre, c'est pas ca qui va les effrayer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Yakuzettes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non tiens ! La dernière fois que j'ai montré mon sushi ça a donné ça :






T'as vu le regard à la fois admiratif et craintif ... ça dit tout !!!


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non tiens ! La dernière fois que j'ai montré mon sushi ça a donné ça :
> 
> T'as vu le regard à la fois admiratif et craintif ... ça dit tout !!!



T'as montre ton sushi a ma copine.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Retenez moi.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> T'as montre ton sushi a ma copine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh einqui ! pas que "montré" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : bon d'accord, j'avoue qu'après avoir reçu un p.... de coup de baguette dessus, j'étais pas très fier !!!


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh einqui ! pas que "montré" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un coup de baguette magique et pffffuit ! disparu.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de baguette magique et pffffuit ! disparu.



et ça te fait rire?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de baguette magique et pffffuit ! disparu.


Vais t'en filer moi un coup de braguette magique !!!


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh einqui ! pas que "montré" !!!


]






 C'est malin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il ne me reste plus qu'a la degrader et donner une promotion a ma premiere concubine.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toute ma belle organisation foutue en l'air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : bon d'accord, j'avoue qu'après avoir reçu un p.... de coup de baguette dessus, j'étais pas très fier !!!



Bien fait


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'enerve les gens qui comprennent rien
> chte parle des insertions des smileys
> au millieu du texte
> 
> ...



Mais ça marche l'insertion de smileys au milieu du texte, faut vraiment etre tache pour pas y arriver. Enlève tes mouffles quand tu tapes sur ton clavier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et de plus j'habite pas sur une départementale. si je te dis ou j'habite, tu pleures tellement c'est top


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça marche l'insertion de smileys au milieu du texte, faut vraiment etre tache pour pas y arriver. Enlève tes mouffles quand tu tapes sur ton clavier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas depuis que j'ai Safari...


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Pas depuis que j'ai Safari...



Exact, ca marche pas du tout!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A chaque fois, le smiley se met en fin de message et la fenetre se place en haut du texte....
M'en vais retourner sur IE si ca continue


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

z'en faite un foin avec ces incertions de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









c'est une vraie tragédie cette histoire de smiley avec Safari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'sors... _


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Exact, ca marche pas du tout!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pour information, ça fait la même chose avec Netscape !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est une tragédie vous dis-je !!!


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça marche l'insertion de smileys au milieu du texte, faut vraiment etre tache pour pas y arriver. Enlève tes mouffles quand tu tapes sur ton clavier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mais c'est quoi ces gens qui comprennent rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



raaaaah mais la je vais me facher tout rouge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus tu inseres des smiley contents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est un fil sur les raleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le but du jeu c'est de raler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ptain c'est marque (sans er) (raahhhh ce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de clavier uk sans les accents, ca me gonfle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais devenir fou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kill them all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pour les moufles, si tu veux j'ai un copain qui vends des cerveaux pas cher raaaah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sens que ca monte la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de clavier sans les cedilles, argggh


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> z'en faite un foin avec ces incertions de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoi j'en vois un content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ca me fait chier les gens heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est tellement content que ca en oublie de contester  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis c'est quoi ce fil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je pars un jour et 33 messages nouveaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans me demander  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arggggh mais j'en peux plus de cette situation faut que ca change  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ET VITE


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> pour information, ça fait la même chose avec Netscape !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mais il en remet une couche en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et celui avec le pouce aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu vois ta galaxie ?  tu la vois ?
bon va voir si j'y suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et si tu me trouve pas, cherche bien dans les coins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tiens ce matin j'ai pris l'avion pour glasgow, et benh rien a bouffer ni boire dans l'avion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en plus maintenant il te faut t'enregistrer tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout ca pour gratter des emplois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi je prefere parler a une etre humaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (salut l'artiste t'es con d'etre mort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
font chier ses multinationales  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en plus c'est rembourse par la boite alors au'est ce que je m'em fous du prix de l'avion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et meme c'est pire j'ai moins de miles car le vol est moins cher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comment je fais pour partir cet ete moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









y en ils pensent a rien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

ouais !


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ouais !



pareil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Je téléphone chez Lufthansa pour réserver un vol pour Frankfurt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La fille prend note et me signale qu'il n'y a que 20 Euros de différence entre Business et Economy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je réponds : "Tidju ... allons-y pour la Business alors !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et elle me dit d'une voix suave : "Désolé ... y'a plus de place !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais de qui se moque-t'on !!!!!


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2004)

de toute facon mon pere me l'avait dis
mefie toi des allemands, c'est pas des francais comme nous


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Parce qu'y en a marre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

La semaine dernière, une ptéro renverse son vernis à ongles sur son clavier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...un p... de vernis collant et visqueux comme une tranchée de 14-18 !
...j'arrive avec un nouveau clavier ... et tout sourire, elle me dit : "vous voulez pas essayer avec mon dissolvant ???" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...tidju, j'ai du me retenir pour pas la dissoudre, celle-là !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)




----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La semaine dernière, une ptéro renverse son vernis à ongles sur son clavier !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deux baffes oui, et pas de frite aujourd'hui !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Deux baffes oui, et pas de frite aujourd'hui !!








 ... j'avais pensé lui foutre un pied au c... mais j'ai eu peur d'y laisser ma godasse !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Deux baffes oui, et pas de frite aujourd'hui !!



Mais t'as pas honte d'être si peu violent avec les femmes toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La corvée de repassage, le ménage s'il le faut!


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'as pas honte d'être si peu violent avec les femmes toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne idée ça !! Deux baffes et le ménage !! Et si pas fini ce soir, à la cave !! Non mais !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les raleurs bas de gamme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quand on a un avatar qui ressemble à Plastic Bertrand, on la ramène pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ben viens, je t'attends!!!
> Tu crois pas que je vas me deplacer non plus



qui aurait envie de se déplacer jusqu'à Tohuku de toute façons (rien que led nom m'amuse)


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Pas depuis que j'ai Safari...



Tu gardes tes mouffles depuis que tu as Safari?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en plus tu inseres des smiley contents
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es gentil, mais c'est moi qui ait créé ce thread, alors je fais ce que je veux et je rale si je veux d'abord


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Euh ! c'est pas pour dire, mais y'aurait moyen de fermer vos g...... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On vous entend deux forums au-dessus !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! c'est pas pour dire, mais y'aurait moyen de fermer vos g...... !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Oups pardon ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ouais d'abord ! hein !


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oups pardon ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu réfléchissais avant de smiler !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu réfléchissais avant de smiler !








 j'aime pas trop l'ambiance par ici ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'à trop de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 m'en vais !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu réfléchissais avant de smiler !


Ouais ! ces vieilles croutonnes ... toutes les mêmes !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas trop l'ambiance par ici ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ça et n'oublie pas ton trident en sortant!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! ces vieilles croutonnes ... toutes les mêmes !!!



Tu peux parler vieille frite


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça et n'oublie pas ton trident en sortant!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parler vieille frite


Fais gaffe de pas te prendre la queue dans tes pattes minou !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>


Tant mieux ! on est entre hommes ici !!!


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> qui aurait envie de se déplacer jusqu'à Tohuku de toute façons (rien que led nom m'amuse)



C'est TohOku d'abord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Analphabete


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> C'est TohOku d'abord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ça doit être marrant de dire que "ta bite a Tohoku" ... Ah ces nippons ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et c'est "classe" en plus !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

difficile de s'énerver, de smiler en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme dit Luc en lisant vos postes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









z'êtes touzétoutes de drôles de clowns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*bonne continuation aux coléreux de ces contrées colorées de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






_tient c'est rigolo chez moen ça fonctionne très bien les smileys sous Safari, 'y pas de remontée... _















_'ci Lorna pour la pancarte l'est chouette,  j'la prend... _


----------



## einqui (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça doit être marrant de dire que "ta bite a Tohoku" ... Ah ces nippons !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidemment que c'est classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a qu'a voir toutes ces donzelles avec leurs sacs Louis Vuitton.

Pourtant c'est moche un sac Louis Vuitton !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Inscriptions marron clair sur marron fonce. Vomitif

Pis elles ont toutes le meme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heureusement que je suis la pour les eduquer....
Alors oui Môôssieur, je suis fier de dire que ma bi... que j'habite a Tohoku
Belge, va


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

Euh ! les gars ! c'est pas parce que personne ne veut envoyer Fredoupsy sur les roses qu'on doit arrêter de râler sec hein !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Belge, va


faux-nippon !!!! (Arrfff)


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> difficile de s'énerver, de smiler en
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est parce qu'on est des clowns et qu'on fait rêver que tu es dans les étoiles! Non mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce cirque


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> TohOku



Toi-même...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Toi-même...


ouais ! et même qu'il a un chien qui lui jappe au nez !!!!


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2004)

tout de facon tout ca c'est nippon ni mauvais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est comme les chiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca te jape-au-nez toute la journee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j'aime pas les chiens tous des cons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



font double chier, a force ce chier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et le chaud-goune, il est chaud de koa lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu vas voir moi je vais te le refroidir le chqud boulliant


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ouais ! et même qu'il a un chien qui lui jappe au nez !!!!


koa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ma blague  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ptain ma blague sur les chiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout ca a cause d'un con de chef qui passait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il a fallu que je fasse de l'autocad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



argggghhhhhh


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ouais ! et même qu'il a un chien qui lui jappe au nez !!!!


et que parfois quand il s'en va il se met au japonais absent


----------



## Grug (13 Mai 2004)

moi les jap au nez absent, j'peux pas les sentir


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi les jap au nez absent, j'peux pas les sentir


qu'est ce aue tu as a rire,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



deja ton poisson maintenant les posts


----------



## Grug (13 Mai 2004)

oh ça va hein


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

toi, montes sur ton  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et vas voir ailleurs si j'y suis


----------



## nato kino (13 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux ! on est entre hommes ici !!!



Ça reste encore à prouver ça, hein !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça reste encore à prouver ça, hein !!



Hey l'abeille, va jouer dehors


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Ben alors, y a plus personne qui gueule ici, c'est quoi ce boulot?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, y a plus personne qui gueule ici, c'est quoi ce boulot?



tout est bon pour gueuler


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tout est bon pour gueuler


C'est bien vrai. Sauf tout ce qui ne l'est pas.


----------



## Grug (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tout est bon pour gueuler








 t'arrete d'être positif toi


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Vous visez la V.3 du forum des râleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vous visez la V.3 du forum des râleurs ?


Qu'est ce que ça peut te foutre? (C'est bien aggressif et complètement débile comme remarque, tout à fait gueulard)


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Belge, va



Lettre de démission d'un employé en Belgique. Un modèle du genre!!!!

Monsieur,

Je vous prie de bien vouloir considérer la présente missive comme lettre de démission officielle.
Je me suis vraiment emmerdé à bosser dans cette boite et c'est surtout de votre faute.
Vous êtes le pire chef de service que j'ai eu le malheur de connaître.
Vos talents personnels sont virtuellement inexistants, vous êtes incapable de susciter la moindre étincelle de loyauté de la part de vos
collaborateurs, vous avez moins de charisme qu'une moquette et je suis
certain que le membre moyen de n'importe quel Boys Band est doté d'un
meilleur sens des affaires que vous.
En plus, vous donnez vraiment l'impression d'être le rejeton d'un mariage consanguin.
Je n'ai jamais aimé travailler ici. Mon salaire a toujours été nul et si je
suis resté si longtemps, c'est parce que je me suis servi du téléphone et
de la machine à timbrer du service courrier pour monter ma propre petite affaire au noir de vente par correspondance.
Sans compter que mon beau-frère m'emprunte la voiture de fonction tous les week-ends pour faire le taxi et arrondir ses fins de mois.
Ah, et puis j'oubliais le très profitable petit "business"de vente de
fournitures de bureau qui me permettait d'installer un stand sur les
kermesses et brocantes de la région.
On m'a proposé du travail chez l'un de vos concurrents directs.
En fait, on me l'a proposé depuis plus d'un mois mais j'ai eu besoin de
cette période pour finir de photocopier toutes vos archives clientèle
confidentielles ainsi que tous vos bilans.
N'espérez pas me traîner en justice sous le prétexte fallacieux d'une
quelconque opération d'espionnage industriel. Je vous signale que j'ai en
ma possession, conservés dans un endroit sûr, tous les négatifs des photos prises à la dernière fête du bureau.
Si vous souhaitez ne pas mettre votre mariage en péril, je vous suggère de vous tenir à carreau.
Quant aux négociations concernant mon préavis, je vous laisse seul juge.
Vous pouvez me libérer dés aujourd'hui (avec le solde de mes congés et une généreuse prime de départ) et vous n'entendrez plus parler de moi.
D'un autre côté, il est fort possible que vous vouliez suivre la procédure
et m'obliger à rester le temps du préavis stipulé dans mon contrat.
Dans ce cas, il est fort possible qu'au cours de cette période je sois pris
de violentes crises du syndrome de Tourette et que je sois alors incapable de me retenir de cracher partout, d'injurier les clients, voire
d'interrompre les rendez-vous avec de futurs partenaires financiers.
A vous de voir.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que ça peut te foutre? (C'est bien aggressif et complètement débile comme remarque, tout à fait gueulard)



j't'emmerde


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Lettre de démission d'un employé en Belgique. Un modèle du genre!!!!
> 
> Monsieur,
> 
> ...


Respect.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j't'emmerde


Chut, tais toi.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Chut, tais toi.



si j'veux


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2004)

Vos gueules !!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vos gueules !!



kest'a toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vos gueules !!



c'est vrai, quoi, on s'entend plus, ici


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Mai 2004)

'tain le Vieux, mets la en veilleuse !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> 'tain le Vieux, mets la en veilleuse !



te r'voila, toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bien sur pour te plaindre


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> te r'voila, toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



puis c'est pas ici le bureau de plaintes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Je t'avais pas demander de te taire, oauis?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Je t'avais pas demander de te taire, oauis?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Qu'est ce que c'est que cette insolence


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Un sot lance ce qu'il peut. (ah zut, on est pas sur TGV...)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> (ah zut, on est pas sur TGV...)


Alors casse toi


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Un sot lance ce qu'il peut. (ah zut, on est pas sur TGV...)



Excellent


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Alors casse toi



Bis


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Pour quoi y'a que du rouge ?

Casse toi, c'est out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pis d'abord je râle parce que depuis que j'ai largué mon PC j'ai moins de raison de râler, c'est une bonne raison pour squatter ici.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

S'te plaît, c'est chacun ses vannes, alors "bis" ça tient pas ici, OK?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> depuis que j'ai largué mon PC j'ai moins de raison de râler, c'est une bonne raison pour squatter ici.


T'as raison, je vais me payer un PC avec Windaube, ça me fera une bonne raison de gueuler


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> S'te plaît, c'est chacun ses vannes, alors "bis" ça tient pas ici, OK?




tu va finir par me plaire


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vous visez la V.3 du forum des râleurs ?



Yep! Joli,  Global'


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Un sot lance ce qu'il peut. (ah zut, on est pas sur TGV...)



Excellent !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Fred  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toi ipsy


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Excellent !!!



c'est indécent de bonne humeur


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est indécent de bonne humeur



Arf


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arf



va pas en rajouter, toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une honte


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est n'importe quoi


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est n'importe quoi




comme d'ab


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une honte



Tu me dis ça à moi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu me dis ça à moi



il a raison


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il a raison



C'est toi qui le dis


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui le dis



j'ai toujours raison


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours raison



tiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tiens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça m'aurait étonné


----------



## camisol (14 Mai 2004)

J'ai même pas le cur à raler vraiment


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Bande de floodeurs invertébrés !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens ... manque plus que le faux-nippon pour que la journée débute mal !!!


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bande de floodeurs invertébrés !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le faux nippon?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vrai belge! 

A peine arrive qu'il gueule deja. T'as pas eu ton bol de frites ce matin?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> A peine arrive qu'il gueule deja. T'as pas eu ton bol de frites ce matin?


Ayé !!! Il est là ....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Au lieu de dire des conneries, range plutôt tes petites culottes par taille ... ça fait désordre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps confidentiel et hors thread : non rien !!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

Dis le vieux, toi qui t'y connais un peu la dedans, tu voudrais pas me réparer mon routeur ISDN qui fonctionne que quand il veut (et il veut pas souvent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) plutôt que de râler ?


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dis le vieux, toi qui t'y connais un peu la dedans, tu voudrais pas me réparer mon routeur ISDN qui fonctionne que quand il veut (et il veut pas souvent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ferais mieux de t'occuper du Master Mind toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dis le vieux, toi qui t'y connais un peu la dedans, tu voudrais pas me réparer mon routeur ISDN qui fonctionne que quand il veut (et il veut pas souvent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sais ou tu peux le mettre ton routeur ????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, quand on est un pekno on n'a pas besoin de routeur !!!


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ayé !!! Il est là .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, je suis la! Et ca fait plus de six heures que je t'attends! Qu'est-ce t'as foutu?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ranger mes culottes? Ca va pas non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je dors avec,... autour du cou. Elles sont mieux la que dans un tiroir


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Tu ferais mieux de t'occuper du Master Mind toi


Ca fait 10 minutes que j'y ai répondu.


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ou tu peux le mettre ton routeur ?????????


Pour le moment il est sous la table mais ail est possible que tu ait une meilleure idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est sur qu'après 95 ans on accumule une certaine expérience que je n'ai pas encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait 10 minutes que j'y ai répondu.



T'insinuerais pas que j'ai le cerveau lent par hasard?


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> T'insinuerais pas que j'ai un cerveau [] par hasard?


Ca ça risque pas


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca ça risque pas



Non mais vas-y te gene pas!! Edite mes posts tant que tu y es


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Non mais vas-y te gene pas!! Edite mes posts tant que tu y es


Pour que tu viennes chialer après ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

N'avez que ça à faire les djeunes ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pouvez-pas bosser un peu pour que je puisse profiter au moins de ma retraite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pud'jeunesse !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Euh ! einqui ! Tu vois pas qu'il est en train d'allumer ton dragon ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... faut tout faire ici !!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2004)

On voit bien que c'est vendredi : tous ces pingouins ont le flood flou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous vous floutez du monde !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

Rien n'atteint le pingouin qui passe son chemin


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rien n'atteint le pingouin qui passe son chemin



L'a lair cretin ce pingouin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis pingouin du matin chagrin. On a bien assez de motifs pour raler comme ca. Tu vas pas en plus nous demoraliser? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pfff... ces chats noirs je te jure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Big franchement, tu crois que c'est avec son espece de fleur bleue de gonzesse qu'il va me faire mal??? 
Il a encore du boulot le petit!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

C'est n'est pas un chat noir mais une panthère! Non mais! Espèce de Lockheed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: non mon avatar n'a pas bu de lait à l'EPO


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bande de floodeurs invertébrés !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est à ct'heure là que tu postes toi? Le soir à 18 heures, c'est fini et à 6h46 du mat tu t'y remets? C'est quoi ce délire?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ou tu peux le mettre ton routeur ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On t'a jamais dit qu'on écrit pas "pekno" mais "pequenaud", pequenaud?


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On t'a jamais dit qu'on écrit pas "pekno" mais "pequenaud", pequenaud?



Ca te derangerait de mettre du rouge dans tes messages????


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

De la bibine sur monc laier, jamais ?


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> De la bibine sur monc laier, jamais ?



Y'a pas que moi qu'ait la tremblote....
Fais gaffe quand t'ecris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on comprend rien a ton charabia


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On t'a jamais dit qu'on écrit pas "pekno" mais "pequenaud", pequenaud?


Et si je préfère écrire "pekno" !!! ça dérange quelqu'un ??? hein ! Qu'il vienne donc celui que ça dérange !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La preuve : t'avais compris ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pfffffff !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Modérateurs siouplait !!! ils emmerdent un vieux !!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Modérateurs siouplait !!! ils emmerdent un vieux !!!!!!


Cest pas bientôt fini ce bordel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci de bien vouloir gueuler en silence : yen a qui essayent de trouver la motivation pour travailler ici


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et si je préfère écrire "pekno" !!! ça dérange quelqu'un ??? hein ! Qu'il vienne donc celui que ça dérange !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



V'la que les vieux se mettent au langage SMS..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que fait l'academie francaise????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Cest pas bientôt fini ce bordel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais ! J'espère que tu bosses sur les NKK pour la fête des pères sinon je vais changer d'associé moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marre de ces gars qui traînent sur le forum au lieu de bosser !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

C'est vrai ça! Et d'abord qu'est ce que tu fais là?


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2004)

Si tu c rois que cest facile de bosser dans ces conditions : jai refilé mes protos aux personnes que je côtoie dans lOpen Space. Résultat, on ne peut pas faire deux mètres sans se gauffrer cest pu ce que ça glise un plancher technique couvert de sans. Bref : mon costume est bon à jeter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Attends-toi à recevoir ma note de frais qui doit arriver par colis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pis tas interrêt à louvrir vite


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

Et tu crois que cela intéresse quelqu'un !


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2004)

Toi va _riffer_ méchant dans un coin et ferme bien la porte non mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_cest pas tout ça mais je vais me faire une tranche de Cake _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Si tu c rois que cest facile de bosser dans ces conditions : jai refilé mes protos aux personnes que je côtoie dans lOpen Space.


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...refiler des protos de NKK dans une partouze !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... faut le faire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et qui c'est qui va démêler ce fatras d'intestins maintenant !!!


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _c&amp;#8217;est pas tout ça mais je vais me faire une tranche de Cake _



En parlant de cake, tu me fais penser que je dois aller voir quelqu'un


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ca te derangerait de mettre du rouge dans tes messages????



Pas besoin de mettre du rouge pour raler correctement. je rale, je fais pas de la déco...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et si je préfère écrire "pekno" !!! ça dérange quelqu'un ??? hein ! Qu'il vienne donc celui que ça dérange !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais ça me dérange. Allez Dude, bouge ta graisse j'tattends


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de mettre du rouge pour raler correctement. je rale, je fais pas de la déco...


Quand on est linitiateur dun thread comme celui-ci on essaye un minimum de suivre les règles que lon a fixées sinon cest le bordel


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ça me dérange. Allez Dude, bouge ta graisse j'tattends



Je l'ai vu le premier


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est linitiateur dun thread comme celui-ci on essaye un minimum de suivre les règles que lon a fixées sinon cest le bordel



Hey ma poule, t'es gentil, tu m'oublies, ok?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai vu le premier



Va jouer, le lézard


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Va jouer, le lézard



encore un qu'est de bon poil


----------



## einqui (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Va jouer, le lézard



'Tain le mec il a pas d'avatar et il se permet de critiquer celui des autres....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ça me dérange. Allez Dude, bouge ta graisse j'tattends


Arrghh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... attend que je te rentre ma graisse dans ton lard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand j'en aurai fini avec toi, c'est pas la ramassette qu'on va utiliser pour te transporter mais un aspirateur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...pulvérisé tu seras ... j'ai dit !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Tiens, pendant que j'y pense, j'ai encore en relique une vieille matraque de CRS qui n'attend plus qu'une tronche accueillante... ça te dit ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Et puis, j'en ai marre de faire le méchant ! ... d'abord je dois me forcer et ensuite, c'est pas mon truc !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, j'en ai marre de faire le méchant ! ... d'abord je dois me forcer et ensuite, c'est pas mon truc !


























bin tou sait cé qui té reste à faire the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bigounet   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_y'é pas la pancarte ici... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pendant que j'y pense, j'ai encore en relique une vieille matraque de CRS qui n'attend plus qu'une tronche accueillante... ça te dit ???



oh le mickey! Obligé d'avoir une matrque pour se sentir mec...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

5 magasins pour trouver un antivol d'ordi, y'a que moi qui suis parano dans cette ville ?

Et toujours pas trouvé de galettes dévédé 8x  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 heures d'attente pour acheter un téléphone finalement je me suis cassé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis le chou fleur d'à midi était aigri


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> 5 magasins pour trouver un antivol d'ordi, y'a que moi qui suis parano dans cette ville ?
> 
> Et toujours pas trouvé de galettes dévédé 8x
> 
> ...



toutes façons le choux fleur ça fait pêter


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> toutes façons le choux fleur ça fait pêter



Zut, ça se sent si fort ?

Un capteur caché dans mon e mac


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

j'ai été obligé de fermer la fenêtre


----------



## barbarella (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai été obligé de fermer la fenêtre



Oui, c'est ça, ferme là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est ça, ferme là



mpffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















et ça t'écorcherait la gu*** de jacter poliment


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Pourquoi faut-il un logiciel FTP pour télécharger un logiciel FTP qur mac osX


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

1 heure de palabres pour 4 euros .... sont vraiment cons les gens parfois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais je n'ai pas cédé


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> 1 heure de palabres pour 4 euros .... sont vraiment cons les gens parfois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si écrire flic avec un K c'était pour faire un jeu de mot, c'est foiré... Ca fait plus naze qu'autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> si écrire flic avec un K c'était pour faire un jeu de mot, c'est foiré... Ca fait plus naze qu'autre chose



naze toi-même


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> si écrire flic avec un K c'était pour faire un jeu de mot, c'est foiré... Ca fait plus naze qu'autre chose



Tu dois t'y connaitre alors en "naze"


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

Et puis de quoi je me mêle Maître Capello.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois t'y connaitre alors en "naze"



oh la pauvre réponse genre "c'est celui qui dit qu'y est"


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

Mais c'est qu'il mordrait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si quelque chose te dérange, n'hésite pas à m'envoyer un MP plutôt ...

Gros bisous


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est qu'il mordrait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouah l'autre hé! A peine on lui rale après que tout de suite il se défile.
On est là pour raler bordel de m... Pas pour s'envoyer des mots doux ou des MP


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

YES ! Tu l'as mal compris aussi !

Un partout !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Gros bisous



merci de bien vouloir réserver vos élans à votre intimité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




choquant


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> YES ! Tu l'as mal compris aussi !
> 
> Un partout !!



argh, je me suis fait avoir comme un débutant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> argh, je me suis fait avoir comme un débutant



pour une fois que tu dis quelquechose d'intelligent


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> merci de bien vouloir réserver vos élans à votre intimité
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors ? On fait sa jalouse ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? On fait sa jalouse ?



grossier personnage


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Pourquoi la clef de mon verrou Kensington a pêté à la première utlisation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Pour me faire payer les clefs de secours


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> grossier personnage



Cause toujours, le p'tit Jésus t'entendra peut-être


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la clef de mon verrou Kensington a pêté à la première utlisation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est à ton verrou qu'il faut poser la question


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la clef de mon verrou Kensington a pêté à la première utlisation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle idée aussi de porter une ceinture de chasteté


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle idée aussi de porter une ceinture de chasteté



il ne sait même pas ce que ça veut dire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il ne sait même pas ce que ça veut dire



Si si

C'est plutôt la ceinture de débauche que j'aimerais connaitre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






, et je peux vous dire que c'est mieux qu'un silice. (Ah, maintenant c"est vous quis savez plus hein ?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'ai quand même une licence d'histoire qui m'ouvre de superbes perspectives : l'ANPE


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Si si
> 
> C'est plutôt la ceinture de débauche que j'aimerais connaitre
> 
> ...



une licence d'histoire. pourquoi pas une licence de grec ancien. P... y a vraiment des mecs qui font des études pour que dalle quand même


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

c'est ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'il te faut


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça vaut aussi pour toi.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

toi: tais-toi


----------



## Grug (14 Mai 2004)

le niveau


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

c'est pas toi qui va le relever


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

bordel mais c'est pas fini ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh ! silence, je pars avec 6 pages et je reviens avec 12 pages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rah mais non je suis pas d'accord et le couvre feu alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de dieu sans deconner tous ces branleurs qui floudent pendant que je bosse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et moi au moins je paye mes impots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lamentable qui va payer votre retraite bande de macdegeneré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





au lieu de vous gueuler dessus feriez mieux de voir que c'est une acrostiche 





même pas capable de raler en clase avec classe, jme casse


----------



## Grug (14 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bordel mais c'est pas fini ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heureusement que j'ai bon caractère


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2004)

Je vous aime ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















 ... j'ai craqué ! ...


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

edite moi vite ce post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et efface moi tous ces pedés mauves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et ca c'est pas un acrostiche


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je vous aime !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as fumé la moquette, ou quoi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as fumé la moquette, ou quoi


C'est petit comme remarque, tout petit petit


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> C'est petit comme remarque, tout petit petit



et tu trouves ça drole


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Il y a longtemps que dans n'importe quelle rue on trouve mieux que de la moquette


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Il y a longtemps que dans n'importe quelle rue on trouve mieux que de la moquette


Ouaip.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Il y a longtemps que dans n'importe quelle rue on trouve mieux que de la moquette



c'est pas une raison


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une raison


Tu veux pas te taire STP


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas te taire STP



change de disque


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Facile


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

a si do


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

et ca y est c'est repartit , encore a s'étriper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en plus personne a remarqué mon acrostiche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




feriez mieux de raler contre la société 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre les riches, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre les patrons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre le bruit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre la publicite qui nous envahis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre les profiteurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre les connards (pardon connaux) qui rtespectenet pas le code de la route 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre les pcistes et leur matoc de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre les anglais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre les americains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre les gens qui sont pas construtifs et ralent tout le temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ralez contructifs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bandes d'ignares


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Moi je suis contre.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et ca y est c'est repartit , encore a s'étriper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mort aux cons


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis contre.


benh montre le alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






> Alors Steve prit la pomme, la bénit et la donna à ses disciples en disant "prenez et mangez-en tous, ceci est mon corps livré pour vous et pour la multitude des 3% de Mac-users"



et toi j'ai fait un post express pour ca,


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mort aux cons


ouauuuuuuuaih  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas con ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mort aux cons


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mort aux cons



Contre la baisse tendancielle du taux de profit dues aux fluctuations de l'indexation des profits de capitaux sur la masse salariale non flexible inhérent à l'iadéquation de l'infrastructure à la suprastructure


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Contre l'essence trop cher, ras le © de se faire pomper le fric


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Contre la pluie, ça mouille.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

contre ce qui est pour et pour ce qui est contre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Contre les femmes, tout contre. (c'est pas de moi)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

les femmes, ou on les connaît ou on les aime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Beaumarchais_


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

contre la grossiereté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aujourdhui personne laisse la petite mamie s'assoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la maman enceinte, va mourir, tu fais la queue comme tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de toute façon la grossierete ca me pete les couilles


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

l'est grossier le naas de service


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> l'est grossier le naas de service



j'aime pas la grossièreté


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas la grossièreté


ouais chui daccord avec plegique


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ouais chui daccord avec plegique




que le rouge vous va si bien mère-grand... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ici, c'est le tgv des râleurs et râleuses... _


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

par contre j'aime bien ton chat, minou minou 





nanh c'est vrai
j'aime pas les chats


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

chat je l'ai déjà  lu il y a quelques pages en arrière, tu radotes le naas


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> chat je l'ai déjà  lu il y a quelques pages en arrière, tu radotes le naas



c'est qu'il se fait tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 pour les vieux


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

ouih mais j'ai trouve les liesn que ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fait chier google  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ouiah contre google aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et si il me cherche il va me trouver le gogole


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est qu'il se fait tard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est du râle, ça


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est du râle, ça



bah non, j'en ai mare de raler


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bah non, j'en ai mare de raler



encore un qui ne tient pas la distance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est du râle, ça



on râle comme on veut et quand on vieux, nan !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> on râle comme on veut et quand on vieux, nan !!!



quand on  *vieux*











c'est quoi ça


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> on râle comme on veut et quand on vieux, nan !!!



bah oui, on va pas se forcer non plus


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bah oui, on va pas se forcer non plus



petite nature


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quand on  *vieux*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'exige une réponse


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'exige une réponse



il a p'tetre pas bu


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quand on  *vieux*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est un dérapaze de dactylographie rapide à l'aveuglette


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> petite nature








 [mots désagréables][/mots désagréables]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> il a p'tetre pas bu



on ne parle pas la bouche pleine


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on ne parle pas la bouche pleine



t'es pas ma mère


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas ma mère



Dieu m'en garde


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

bonne nuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et faites pas de bruit


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et faites pas de bruit



si j'veux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on ne parle pas la bouche pleine



 on fait pas si, on fait pas ça, gna gna gna... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tous les mêmes les anciens à donner des ordres à nous autrezeunes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> on fait pas si, on fait pas ça, gna gna gna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sont beaux le "zeunes"


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> on fait pas si, on fait pas ça, gna gna gna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouai, ras le bol des ordres


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ouai, ras le bol des ordres



anarchiste


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> anarchiste



Yes !  Two Anars avec moen !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Yes !  Two Anars avec moen !



tout fout l'camp


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Yes !  Two Anars avec moen !











 dans mes bras


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ouai, ras le bol des ordres




ouais, pas mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ouais, pas mieux !



c'est original


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est original



ouais, t'as le beau rôle du râleur original toi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> ouais, t'as le beau rôle du râleur original toi



on n'est pas ici pour rigoler


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

gna gna gna... ouvre tes escourdes râleur Lemmymy :  *j'rigole si je veux et où je veux, CAPITCHé !*








Allezou au dodo, doivent être au lit à cet heure les anciens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* place aux djeunes !*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna... ouvre tes escourdes râleur Lemmymy :  *j'rigole si je veux et où je veux, CAPITCHé !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cries moins fort


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

aller debout la dedans bande de fénéants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



revu de paco dans 5 minutes


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

la ça suffit d'habitude je suis de mauvais poil, mais la c'est trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de plus en plus de forums sont pollués par des apprentis flooders   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et il sont même pas le courage de venir boire un coup ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



arrrrgh ca m'enerve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



glogal tu peux leur expliquer comment et ou flooder ? m'enervent ces minots


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Ah non, ils floodent intelligent : on aura l'air malin quand Ben aura purgé le bar pour alleger, la base, on sera tous "nouveaux membres", alors que ceux qui floodent dans les forums techniques seront épargnés


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> glogal


Apprends à écrire toi


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Apprends à écrire toi


oh le brûleur a gaz ça va einh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









j'aime pas ton avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'autre il etait mieux


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

et les petits floodeurs du samedi j'aime pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est des petits joueurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et moi je joue pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on joue pas avec moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'en vois qui se la joue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



attendez si je vous attrape


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et les petits floodeurs du samedi j'aime pas


On voit que t'as pas là depuis longtemps toi


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> On voit que t'as pas là depuis longtemps toi


pff sais même pas raler


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

vous avez fini de raler lol


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

T'as fini d'écrire lol dans chaque phrase ?


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

ok ok on reste zen..mdr ça te va ??


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

C'est noubies j'vous jure


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est noubies j'vous jure



Ouais tout fout le camp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C''n'est plus c'que c'n'était


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

Heureusement qu'il reste les suisses pour relever le niveau


----------



## Grug (15 Mai 2004)

keske ça rale en ce moment !


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est noubies j'vous jure



c'etait pour plaisanter mais bon ça vous saôule je respecte votre choix et je me tais


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> keske ça rale en ce moment !


je te parie que il y a même pas la moitié des loleurs qui savent ce que ça veux dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca m'enerve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et quand je suis enervé après je suis tout tendus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ca, ca me rends fou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca m'enerve d'etre tendu après


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

EMILIEN a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pour plaisanter mais bon ça vous saôule je respecte votre choix et je me tais


ici on rale et c'est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on est pas content, les contents c'est ailleurs


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ici on rale et c'est tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais tu me saôule toi moi aussi j'ai envie de raler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne sais pas quel âge tu a mais on dirait que tu pique ta crise de pubérté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alor arête tu m'enerve








ceci dit j'ai rien contre toi


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> keske ça rale en ce moment !







ferais mieux de mettre a jour au lieu de faire des commentaires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'n veux pas de tes veoeux, c'est tout dégoulinant les voeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonen année mon cul


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

EMILIEN a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit j'ai rien contre toi


Ce smiley est interdit ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yip, si tu me lis, choisis mieux tes neveux la prochaine fois, c'ui-là y pige que dalle.


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

EMILIEN a dit:
			
		

> mais tu me saôule toi moi aussi j'ai envie de raler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


benh voila , au moins la c'est du rale
et moi qui devient content, rahhhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aime pas la nature humaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



toujrous content, ca m'enerve


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> toujorus content, ca m'enerve


T'habite ou toi pour voir que des gens contents ?


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'habite ou toi pour voir que des gens contents ?


Ha ben si on en croit ton profil tu sais pas, c'est malin ça


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mai 2004)

EMILIEN a dit:
			
		

> mais tu me saôule toi moi aussi j'ai envie de raler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ben c'était pas trop tot


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

qu'est ce qui t'arrive t'en veut aussi toi nan mais tu crois que c'est parceque j'ai que 17 ans que tu peut me parler comme ça...pauvre type va


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'habite ou toi pour voir que des gens contents ?



pas la en tout ca


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pas la en tout ca



espéce de gros naze il y a un S a CAS


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui t'arrive t'en veut aussi toi nan mais tu crois que c'est parceque j'ai que 17 ans que tu peut me parler comme ça...pauvre type va



ah ben ça rentre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oups


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ben ça rentre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais tu me soule toi avec tes posts inutile !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j'adore ce forum


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> espéce de gros naze il y a un S a CAS


et alors on s'appelle plus emilien c'ets possible alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chui trop mauvais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'enerve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et naze c'est avec deux ss


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et alors on s'appelle plus emilien c'ets possible alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oui je vous anonce a tous que j'ai changer de pseudo si ça vous interesse et si ça vous interesse pas c'est pareil


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> j'ai changer de pseudo


benh change le er aussi a changer pendant que tu y est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et nass c'est en irlande au fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et on dit naisseux dans le texte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ceux qui s'en foutent, je m'en fous


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh change le er aussi a changer pendant que tu y est
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si t'est pas content je m'en fou


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> oui je vous anonce a tous que j'ai changer de pseudo si ça vous interesse et si ça vous interesse pas c'est pareil



Il va se calmer le newbie, là ?! Parce que neveu ou pas, va se prendre une fessée sans tarder à gueuler comme ça pendant la sieste !!


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

tout ce que je dit est a prendre au miliéme degrés


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> tout ce que je dit est a prendre au miliéme degrés



Et insolent avec ça, bravo !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

28 nouveaux messa ges en une demi-heure, ça sarrange pas l'ambiance


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> 28 nouveaux messa ges en une demi-heure, ça sarrange pas l'ambiance


arreter de me changer l'icone du post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca me rends fou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'et comme les frites qu'ils te vendent, c'est de la merde reconstituée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de toute façon j'aime pas les frites


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> tout ce que je dit est a prendre au miliéme degrés



Dis donc toi le neveu de Yip t'as pas bientôt fini oui


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il va se calmer le newbie, là ?! Parce que neveu ou pas, va se prendre une fessée sans tarder à gueuler comme ça pendant la sieste !!


 oh l'abeille ca va, et puis tu as pas le droit d'utiliser des smileys non homologués


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

nan j'ai pas finit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dis le si ça te dérange !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> arreter de me changer l'icone du post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne se met pas automatiquement aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 on est pas là pour planter des carottes


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> nan j'ai pas finit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pas une raison pour faire des fautes d'orthographe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah les jeunes, vraiment


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

oué c'est vrai il y en qui mérite des claques


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc toi le neveu de Yip t'as pas bientôt fini oui


eh le gros chat t'est pas fatigué de courir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







nanh parceque si pour la pluie, si tu veux je te construis un abris bus


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

arête avec tes blagues pourries toi tu m'exspére !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi le
> 
> 
> 
> ...


toi retourne continuer TGV, casse toi de là


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> toi retourne continuer TGV, casse toi de là



Un tgv avec un seul wagon, même bourré, ça le fait pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais ok je sors et m'en vais convertir les hordes de switchers potentiels.


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

va- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y aussi par la même ocasion


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> va-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu restes poli STP???


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une raison pour faire des fautes d'orthographe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







mais c'et quoi ici c'est le zoo de vincennes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous voulez monter un spectacle ou koa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aime pas les animaux, ca pue et en plus ca sent pas bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout le monde y pue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y sent la charogne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y a qu'le grand Babu
Qui sent l'eau d'Cologne
Tout le monde y pue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il fait mal au cur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a qu'le grand Babu 
Qu'a la bonne odeur
con d'animaux


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

pourquoi tant de haine !!

je vous détéste


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> mais c'et quoi ici c'est le zoo de vincennes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sais s'qui t'dis le charognard??? J'vais te bouffer ça être vite fait.


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

tigrou power !!! 
arête tu ne lui fait même pas peur


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> tigrou power !!!
> arête tu ne lui fait même pas peur


Hep, un peu de respect neuneu, euh pardon, je voulais dire neveu. Retourne voir onc' picsou


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

c'est vrai ça pourquoi l'icone du message elle reste pas sur la predecente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est quoi ce boulot a moitie salopé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



encore un admin bidouilleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca sait pas aligner trois lignes de code  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



puis ce que c'est ça je vais tondre la pelouse


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

c'est ça va t'en éspece de ronchon


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oh l'abeille ca va, et puis tu as pas le droit d'utiliser des smileys non homologués










  T'as pas fini de te moquer de Nato oui


----------



## krystof (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> puis ce que c'est ça je vais tondre la pelouse



C'est toi le blaireau qui fait chier tout le voisinage avec ta tondeuse les samedis ?


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas fini de te moquer de Nato oui



Vous savez ce qu'il vous dit nato ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tient, je préfère encore me taire, vous me fatiguez !!


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

mais vous me soulez tous la a vous plaindre en plus mon pc rame c'est vraiment de la merde vive les mac


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Mon mac aussi, t'inquiètes pas, à bas les week-ends sur mac gé


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

a bas les week end sans mac !!


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

alors je reviens du jardin, et qu'est ce que je vois, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



des rales de 3eme categorie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nanh mais je te jure, on peux faire confiance a personne de nous jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu vas voir il y pas que la pelouse que je vais tondre si ca contine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



allez hop sous les fourches caudines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_es Fourches Caudines (1690) désignent un défilé étroit en forme de fourche , situé près de Caudium, où les Romains battus par les Samnites (321 av. JC) durent passer sous le joug ; de là vient la locution passer sous les fourches caudines "subir des conditions déshonorantes" (fin XVIIè s)._

source  et on rigole pas


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

ba moi j'ai tondu ma pelouse mais vous êtes toujours aussi lourd


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

j'aime pas quand on me vouvoie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca fait bourgeois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aime pas les bourgeois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



même les ouvriers de bourges c'est des bourgeois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout fous le camp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



même celui de bourges


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Pourquoi en bas de la page des forums Macgé on donne le nom du dernier membre et qu'il y en a toujours d'autres qui s'inscrivent ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si c'est le dernier, c'est le dernier, un peu de rigueur


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

moi je vais au ciné alor si quelqu'un veut venir c'est maintenant ou jamais non mais dis donc faut prevenir dans la vie


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais au ciné alor si quelqu'un veut venir c'est maintenant ou jamais non mais dis donc faut prevenir dans la vie


Moi je veux bien venir avec toi si tu me promets de rester dehors et loin du ciné.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien venir avec toi si tu me promets de rester dehors et loin du ciné.



et à la condition qu'il offre la place


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

> Si c'est le dernier, c'est le dernier, un peu de rigueur


c'est comme tous ces anonymes qui ne sont pas enregistrés...


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi en bas de la page des forums Macgé on donne le nom du dernier membre et qu'il y en a toujours d'autres qui s'inscrivent ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecoute ici c'est le forum des raleurs, pas des questions a la con  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aime pas les questions a la con, ca m'enerve


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et à la condition qu'il offre la place


le problème c'est que je sais pas comment il va me payer un mars et un miko si je le laisse dehors, va falloir qu'il me file de la thune aussi sinon je viens pas


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2004)

bande de pov type, de plus y en a même pas un qui sait râler...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Vos gueules, less mouettes, y'a Bigard qui enseigne !


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

tain ça commence à me gonfler ces raleurs !!!
heu...
merde à celui qui le lira tiens


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

t'as pas vu ta tronche?


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

t'as vu la tienne ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2004)

vous ne méritez qu'une chose: vous taper Eurosong, avec des chansons aussi nazes que vous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

naze toi-même


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> vous ne méritez qu'une chose: vous taper Eurosong, avec des chansons aussi nazes que vous !!!



Jhonathaaaaaan !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rends-moi mon peigne !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

ce serait pas du luxe: tu t'es coiffé avec un clou, ce matin


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce serait pas du luxe: tu t'es coiffé avec un clou, ce matin



à l'envers avec deux petits suisses comme gel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir penser au dentiste tu refoules grave ce soir


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

ecoute la mouette, t'es gentil mais avec ton avatar,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais faudrais le passer a la mise a jour automatique tu crois pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parceque macos 10,1 c'est pas recent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pour ce qui est de savoir raler, tu pourras repassser mes chemises aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'an ai marre des raleurs du samedi soir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

c'est pas avec lui qu'il aura fait fortune, le dentiste


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

aucun dentiste acceptera de s'en occuper


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> aucun dentiste acceptera de s'en occuper


On s'en fout de tes remarques


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout de tes remarques



t'as qu'a pas les lire


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

> t'as qu'a pas les lire



mais on t'a causé à toi ???


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> > t'as qu'a pas les lire
> 
> 
> 
> mais on t'a causé à toi ???



j'tai pas sifflé


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

descend de ton mac si t'es un homme on va s'expliquer


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ecoute la mouette, t'es gentil mais avec ton avatar,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon avatar te vole autour en reniflant tes dessous de bras.
Mais bon depui que t'es passé à Panther avec ton Mac SE, tu comprend plus grand chose, même Windaub te semble une bénédiction..
Et tes chemises pues les ketchup de MacDo, faudra un lance flamme pour leurs donner un peu de tenue

Et c'est pas parceque tout les samedi soirs tu te retrouves comme un c*n devant ton SE, qu'il faut faire la gueule


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

C'est ça, et pour soigner les blessures on apelle le médecin de service  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Pas bête...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> descend de ton mac si t'es un homme on va s'expliquer



c'est sur la gu*** que tu vas le prendre, mon mac


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

foutez moi la paix j'ai dit


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

> c'est sur la gu*** que tu vas le prendre, mon mac


ouais c'est ça, que de la gu**  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









même pas cap


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> > c'est sur la gu*** que tu vas le prendre, mon mac
> 
> 
> ouais c'est ça, que de la gu**
> ...



un bon coup de pismo derrière les oreilles: ça va te remettre les idées en place


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

pas d'autre argument... ben dis donc...  _la violence est le refuge de l'incompétence_ disait cet abruti de Nietzsche


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur la gu*** que tu vas le prendre, mon mac



tu mérites pas un mac dans la g***le, mais un PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et encore suis pas sûre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 que le PC apprécie, pourtant il en a vu des boulets dans sa petite existence


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

nan: c'est le dernier argument des faibles


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

bon ça suffit : j'arrive


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> bon ça suffit : j'arrive



toujours des promesses


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> bon ça suffit : j'arrive



ah ah sans GPS tu trouverais pas ton nez au milieu de ton visage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais je t'attend, j'ai un kilo de sable pour toi, tu pourras t'amuser avec dans ton bac....


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

> tu trouverais pas ton nez au milieu de ton visage








 ce cap ? cette péninsule ? ce nez qui tant de fois a sauvé cet empire ? O râge ! Ô désespoir ! Ô forum ennemi !!!


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et tes chemises pues les ketchup


 puent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est bien gentil de raler, mais si c'est pour raler n'importe comment la non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un peu de classe tou de meme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ou est la courtosie francaise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oui mOssieu, relaer avec classe cela s'apprends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nadine viens nous expliquer


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

pffff ca passe le cap des 7000 posts et ca rale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu aurais pu offirir un gateau avec des bougies


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Oh, censeurs, de vous subissons le courroux
Pour une incartade sans garde-vous
Puissions-nous nous ranger au garde à vous
Le jour ou reviendra Ben, notre grand Manitou


Et toc


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

va pas chercher nadine, en plus


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Nadine Amok ?!?


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Oh, censeurs, de vous subissons le courroux
> Pour une incartade sans garde-vous
> Puissions-nous nous ranger au garde à vous
> Le jour ou reviendra Ben, notre grand Manitou
> ...



Nan mais pour qui y se prend çuilà ??? tu peux pas raler comme tout le monde non ???
pas croyab ça...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

on va se calmer, maintenant


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

>



t'es pas tombé sur la tête ?


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

mais non, mon ami, restons en bonne harmonie avec le cosmos, on est tous frères après tout ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> mais non, mon ami, restons en bonne harmonie avec le cosmos, on est tous frères après tout ?



pas possible, il a encore fumé


----------



## quetzalk (15 Mai 2004)

non je n'ai rien pris, mais pourquoi raler alors que tout le monde s'aime bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> non je n'ai rien pris, mais pourquoi raler alors que tout le monde s'aime bien ?



ici on s'aime pas


----------



## quetzalk (16 Mai 2004)

NON MAIS C'EST PAS POSSIBLE D'ETRE BOUCHE COMME CA !!! je te parle d' *HARMONIE* c'est clair non ? Pauv'naze, je t'en ficherais de l'harmonie, y en a marre de ces types qui font rien pour que les choses s'arrangent


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Pourquoi c'est déjà l'heure d'aller se coucher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et pourquoi le serpent à plumes nous chante une berçeuse


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

>


petit joueur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca prends une tete d'incamachin et ca tient pas la route  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



petit joueur


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> non je n'ai rien pris,








 même pas d'excuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



petit joueur


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> NON MAIS C'EST PAS POSSIBLE D'ETRE BOUCHE COMME CA !!! je te parle d' *HARMONIE* c'est clair non ? Pauv'naze, je t'en ficherais de l'harmonie, y en a marre de ces types qui font rien pour que les choses s'arrangent



comme harmonie, ça fait plutôt penser à un vol de canards sauvages


----------



## quetzalk (16 Mai 2004)

ouais bon faut pas m'en vouloir, hein, moi je débute dans la ralerie et  *J'AI LE DROIT DE RALER AUTANT QUE VOUS* je sais pour qui vous vous prenez mais je trouve que vous raler  _relativement mal_ dans l'ensemble alors vraiment pas de quoi la ramener hein.
m**rd alors


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi raler alors que tout le monde s'aime bien ?







quand tu as au marché tu marche ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quand tu vas au super marché, tu marche ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quand tu vas à l'hyper marché tu marche ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




benh ici tu rale, si tu sais pas raler, fait pas raler les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai déja assez de choses a raler comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si en plus je dois raler pour les autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il y a pas ecrit la poste


----------



## quetzalk (16 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> comme harmonie, ça fait plutôt penser à un vol de canards sauvages








 les Lemmings moi je les laissais tomber dans le hachoir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 du temps de ce jeu débile


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> y en a marre de ces types qui font rien pour que les choses s'arrangent


benh voila, enfin, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca c'est du rale


----------



## quetzalk (16 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> quand tu as au marché tu marche ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Alors toi écoute-moi bien : si j'ai envie de raler, je ralerai et certainement aussi bien que toi (et que vous tous ici, m'faites pas peur), si j'ai envie de répandre  *ICI AUSSI* la joie de vivre, la paix et l'harmonie entre les gens  *C'EST PAS TOI QUI VA ME BROUILLER L'ECOUTE*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

va donc te répandre ailleurs


----------



## quetzalk (16 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> va donc te répandre ailleurs








 d'ou qui sort lui ? t'es pas couché encore ?


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Alors toi écoute-moi bien : si j'ai envie de raler, je ralerai et certainement aussi bien que toi (et que vous tous ici, m'faites pas peur), si j'ai envie de répandre  *ICI AUSSI* la joie de vivre, la paix et l'harmonie entre les gens  *C'EST PAS TOI QUI VA ME BROUILLER L'ECOUTE*


si tu veux repandre la bonne parole  c'est ici




ici on rale, et c'est deja pas facile comme ca de raler toute la journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors si en plus il y a des touristes qui viennent pour rigoler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai pas que ca a faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'y retourne


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> d'ou qui sort lui ? t'es pas couché encore ?



va sucer ton pouce ailleurs


----------



## quetzalk (16 Mai 2004)

> si tu veux repandre la bonne parole c'est ici
> ici on rale, et c'est deja pas facile comme ca de raler toute la journée
> alors si en plus il y a des touristes qui viennent pour rigoler
> j'ai pas que ca a faire
> j'y retourne














 QUOI en plus tu joues sur les deux tableaux... Môssieur fait semblant d'être un raleur acariâtre, et de l'autre coté va-z-y que je te suis sympa avec tout le monde sur le forum d'a coté !!! Rien ne nous aura été épargné...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> va sucer ton pouce ailleurs




ailleurs vais y aller toute suiteuh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  faire de zoli et doux rêves... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonne nonette    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> > si tu veux repandre la bonne parole c'est ici
> > ici on rale, et c'est deja pas facile comme ca de raler toute la journée
> > alors si en plus il y a des touristes qui viennent pour rigoler
> > j'ai pas que ca a faire
> ...



enlèves tes piles


----------



## quetzalk (16 Mai 2004)

m'en vais raler dans les bras de ce c***nard de Morphée
ch**er à la fin m**rd


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

QUOI en plus tu joues sur les deux tableaux... Môssieur fait semblant d'être un raleur acariâtre, et de l'autre coté va-z-y que je te suis sympa avec tout le monde sur le forum d'a coté !!! Rien ne nous aura été épargné... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















[/QUOTE]
ah mOssieur denonce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



monsieur teins pas la distance et fait de la delation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



benh c'est du propre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca m'apprendras


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> non je n'ai rien pris, mais pourquoi raler alors que tout le monde s'aime bien ?




t'as raison laisse toi pas faire part les râleurs de service  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut pas se laisser marcher dessus, on est pas la lune !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...


----------



## _m_apman (16 Mai 2004)

Putain, je viens de me taper 128 messages non lus dans ce sujet.
J'ai du voir 1254 simley rouges comme celui-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

C'est pas pour balancer, mais Naas t'abuse à ecrire 4 mots par ligne et de finir toutes les lignes par un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cela traduit sûrement un manque de quelque chose mais quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout ça, c'est un coup à flinguer l'écran de mon PB en plus de me yeux...
Et tout ça pour quoi ; des messages nuls.
Non, allez vous coucher, c'est mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison laisse toi pas faire part les râleurs de service
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'fais c'que j'veux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'fais c'que j'veux




moi aussi,


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi,



impertinente


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi,



ben, moi, je fais ce que je peux


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour balancer, mais Naas t'abuse à ecrire 4 mots par ligne et de finir toutes les lignes par un
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dis moi tu en veux combien des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nanh dis moi parceque si tu veux je peux en mettre un par page ou par lettres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu veux pas que je te fasses un café aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec deux sucres ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis je le touille aussi enih ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'en ai marre je vais me coucher, chpeux pas tondre a cette heure ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cons de voisins


----------



## _m_apman (16 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dis moi tu en veux combien des
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non là c'est mieux : ils sont répartis sur l'écran.
Mais, je ne prend JAMAIS de sucre dans mon café !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je ne te souhaite pas bonne nuit.


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

clique pas la tu vas raler


----------



## _m_apman (16 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> clique pas la tu vas raler


J'ai activé la barre d'état de Safari, pov' buse !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> clique pas la tu vas raler


C'est pas drôle


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2004)

bonjour à tous, même si ça me fait plus que mal au crâne de vous dire salut, car je suis vraiment mal réveillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...

J'ai rêvé de petits smileys rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Finalement je crois que ce qui vous fait le plus râler c'est un smileys qui rigole alors pour le dimanche:







































na! bien fait


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous, même si ça me fait plus que mal au crâne de vous dire salut, car je suis vraiment mal réveillé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anarchiste


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Le bar baisse, le bar botte, le bar tabasse , le bar atteint


----------



## twk (16 Mai 2004)

et les membres sont de moins en moins drôle


----------



## quetzalk (16 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Le bar baisse, le bar botte, le bar tabasse , le bar atteint



on est pas là pour faire de l'humour


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> on est pas là pour faire de l'humour


ouaih les rigolos dehors


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Le bar baisse, le bar botte, le bar tabasse , le bar atteint


les barbos dehors


----------



## twk (16 Mai 2004)

y'en a marre des gens heureux


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

et l'autre avec sa camionnete de mauvasi poil
pourqui elle vient pas ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et l'autre aussi le cheval fou, il est partit broutter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est vrai ca on rale partout et pas ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout fous le camp


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

çurtu l'aurtaugueraf


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

moi j'en ai marre demain c'est lundi et le boulot qui reprends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voir toutes ces faces d'irlandais s'accrocher a leur poste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



que des dells, QUE DES DELLS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tout ca pour quoi ? un salaire de ministre a la fin du mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en plus il va falloir encore que je prenne l'avion jeudi et dormir a l'hotel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aime pas les petits dejeuners ecossais, ca sent la graisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et il y a pas un pain au chocolat, rien pas de croissant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comprennent rien ces ecossais, les irlandais non plus remarque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hello what the craic ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chten fourtrait moi des craics


----------



## molgow (16 Mai 2004)

Raz le bol du printemps et des petites fleurs!!

Atchoum atchoum atchoum!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

Exile-toi en nouvelle Calédonie, ils viennet de virer Lafleur.


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

benh tant mieux parceque cet empafé si aujourdhui le meridien a été construit sur un site sacré pour les caledoniens c'est bien grâce a lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



n'allez jamais au meridien de l'ile des pins   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



JAMAIS


----------



## twk (16 Mai 2004)

je soutient que si !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> y'en a marre des gens heureux



J'ai passé un bon week-end


----------



## twk (16 Mai 2004)

va dire ça ailleur


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé un bon week-end


ecoute la coupe totale on s'en fous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis tu sais ce quelles te disent les tetines noires ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ici on rale et on rale deja assez dur pour pas etre derangé


----------



## twk (16 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ecoute la coupe totale on s'en fous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est toi qui me dérange tais toi !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

C'est pas encore fini tout ce bordel ici?


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2004)

j'aime pas les lundi


----------



## Luc G (17 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les lundi



T'as pas quelque chose de plus original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, parce que là, vraiment !


----------



## twk (17 Mai 2004)

j'aime pas le lycée et surtout les oraux de francais


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les lundi



Jamais tu bosses, toi?
T'as pas d'amis que tu passes ta vie ici?
C'est triste quand même de te voir passer tes week-ends à écrire des con...ies sur ce thread.
Sors, il fait beau, ilo y a même des gens dans la rue... Si, je te jure...


----------



## quetzalk (17 Mai 2004)

> Sors, il fait beau


ouais ben vas-y, envoie le prendre des coups de soleil c'est super dangereux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> ilo y a même des gens dans la rue...








 ben oui : des nazes qui vont se faire exploiter par leurs capitalistes de patrons, sur qu'elle est belle la vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : contributeurs de ce forum  *N'ALLEZ PAS VOIR* "La vie est un miracle" de Kusturiça qui vient de sortir au ciné


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> > S
> >
> >
> > PS : contributeurs de ce forum  *N'ALLEZ PAS VOIR* "La vie est un miracle" de Kusturiça qui vient de sortir au ciné
> ...


----------



## twk (17 Mai 2004)

y'en a marre des films au ciné


----------



## quetzalk (17 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> y'en a marre des films au ciné


pfff....ben tu parles d'un argument...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Y'en a marre des gens qui grognent ou floodent pendant que je fais mon ménage, ça me déconcentre.


----------



## quetzalk (17 Mai 2004)

on t'oblige pas à regarder hein ?


----------



## twk (17 Mai 2004)

et toi on t'oblige pas a parler


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Y'en a marre des titres en majuscules !  Kikachangéssa ?!?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a marre des titres en majuscules !  Kikachangéssa ?!?



c'est moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça te défrise ?


----------



## twk (17 Mai 2004)

nan ça le decoiffe


----------



## DandyWarhol (17 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> nan ça le decoiffe


C'est c'ui qui dit qui y'est


----------



## twk (17 Mai 2004)

arête tes blagues de gamin


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

y'en a marre des impatients(tes)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

dit gamin t'as pas bientôt fini de râler et de jouer au TGV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça gagne et ça joue pas dans le bon sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



allez hop ! au boulot 'tit gars !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









... good night everybody


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

c'est un monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au lieu de venir traîner ici, tu aurais mieux fait d'aller voir le nouveau thème


----------



## twk (17 Mai 2004)

qui t'a demandé de parler toi !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> qui t'a demandé de parler toi !!



tu ferais mieux d'aller y jouer, plutôt que d'ergoter


----------



## twk (17 Mai 2004)

je comprend pas ce que tu dit


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> je comprend pas ce que tu dit



d'al-ler jou-er dans "Goo-gle"


----------



## twk (17 Mai 2004)

ne me cherche pas ..


----------



## einqui (18 Mai 2004)

Ohe, ca va pas non? Encore un peu et le forum des raleurs va passer en page 2.
Vous croyez vraiment que j'ai que ca a faire de lancer une recherche (foireuse en plus) avant de raler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On se reveille la dedans


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ohe, ca va pas non? Encore un peu et le forum des raleurs va passer en page 2.
> Vous croyez vraiment que j'ai que ca a faire de lancer une recherche (foireuse en plus) avant de raler
> 
> 
> ...



et les "sujets favoris" dans ton profil: c'est pour les chiens


----------



## einqui (18 Mai 2004)

Et ho, tu me causes meilleur toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Si j'ai envie de raler instantanement en entrant dans le bar, ca me regarde!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Et ho, tu me causes meilleur toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'cause comme j'veux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

c'était bein la peine de fermer un sujet pour en réouvrir un autre si au bout d'une semaine y a autant de pages


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

Rha et puis ce titre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "le forum des raleurs (2)", ca fait petit raleur sur le retour .... pathétique


----------



## einqui (18 Mai 2004)

Un modo peut pas changer les titres des sujets? Ou va-t-on.....? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zut!


----------



## quetzalk (18 Mai 2004)

ça, pour sur que c'était mieux avant...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça, pour sur que c'était mieux avant...



C'est souvent mieux avant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est souvent mieux avant



encore un qui conduit en regardant son rétroviseur


----------



## rillettes (18 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

>



t'as la langue bien chargée


----------



## rillettes (18 Mai 2004)

C'est ça ma poule, pis à ton âge les grumeaux tu dois connaître, tu sais de quoi tu parles hein !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

désolé, mais celles de Tours sont bien meilleures


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

L'ultraflood renée
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




est mort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas merci au modérateur floodeur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Global =


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Global =



je dirais même plus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> je dirais même plus



c'est d'un totalitarisme intolérable


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

quel scandale cette fermeture de Renée


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

du sexisme et rien d'autre


----------



## twk (18 Mai 2004)

vous allez areter de raler oui  ça devient soulant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> vous allez areter de raler oui  ça devient soulant



"saoulant" déjà bourré, celui-la


----------



## twk (18 Mai 2004)

nan je suis l'exemple de mon oncle pas bourré avant 22 h


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

à voir ton état, ta montre avance beaucoup


----------



## twk (18 Mai 2004)

et toi t'a quel heure ??


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

j'ten pose des questions?


----------



## twk (18 Mai 2004)

non mais moi si !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

j'ai mieux à faire


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

p'tits bras


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

grande gueule


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2004)

> Faisez gaffe aux pigeons



Marre des pigeons !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> > Faisez gaffe aux pigeons
> 
> 
> 
> Marre des pigeons !




M'en parles pas, ici y'en a 10 au M2


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

Finn, j'aime quand tu fermes des threads


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2004)

suce miel


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> suce miel


----------



## quetzalk (18 Mai 2004)

ça m'énerve, ça m'énerve, ça m'énerve !!! je sais pas sur quoi raler ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

j'ai vu râleuse alors ch'sui venue !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mon c'est quoi c'te signature global ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 OUPS pardon &gt;&gt;


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça m'énerve, ça m'énerve, ça m'énerve !!! je sais pas sur quoi raler ce soir



y'a tellement de trusc contre les quels raler que ça me fait ©hier de raler ce soir


----------



## twk (18 Mai 2004)

désolé d'avoir poster un topic de merde


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2004)

pfff petits raleurs, rien que de vous entendre geindre et gémir ca me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et par exemple vos tee shirts made in china ca vous gonfle ou pas ? moi oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maintenant je n'achete PLUS JAMAIS de made in china  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faut pas délirer ils sont traités comme de la viande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors toi dans ton coin s'est super tu fait des affaires à pas cher, mouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et sur le dos de qui ? parceque la , c'est vraiment le dos   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait comme ils entrent dans le monde de l'économie, ils se retrouvent comme nous pays occidentaux il y a 100 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous vous rappelez la classe ouvriere ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



combien ils gagnaient ? les vacances ? les soins ? les retraites ?
les accidents ?
benh voila, la meme chose mais aujourdhui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors il y a de quoi raler ;maleureusement


----------



## twk (19 Mai 2004)

arête d'ecrire autant ça m'enerve


----------



## Anonyme. (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> suce miel








 et encore une touche "r" qui ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## Anonyme. (19 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> arête d'ecrire autant ça m'enerve



Ce qui m'énerve c'est de devoir etre d'accord avec celà


----------



## twk (19 Mai 2004)

en encore un anonyme


----------



## Anonyme. (19 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> en encore un anonyme



encore un bègue


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

oh les gars ca vous derangerais pas d'elever le niveau un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anh parceque sinon je peux dire tartageuele allah recrée aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



toi l'anonyme avec ton r,....la prochaine fois que tu veux faire des blagues carambar tu demandes l'autorisation a ta maman s'il te plait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je parie que vous avez des tee shirts made in china

imaginez vous, un instant dans ces usines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas de systeme incendie, la main d'oeuvre ont s'en fout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



des dortoirs ou les gens sont parkés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors toi tu viens me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une pendule pour un r 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pas du chinois pourtant ce que je dis non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rah la je crois que je suis vraiment enervé


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Ouai mais bon y en a marre des pauvres !!


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

sarkosiste


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais bon y en a marre des pauvres !!



Ta gueule [censuré]


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ta gueule [censuré]



ouai bon y'a d'autres propos qui mériteraient la censure :/

Ce qui à était censuré commence par con et fini par ard. Voilà c'est dis.

Maintenant je sais pas si je remettrais les pieds dans ce thread qui devient n'importe quoi.


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Euh désolé moi je croyais que c'était ça le jeu, dire n'importe quoi en mettant des smileys rouge, "y en a marre des pauvres" c'est une chanson et bon c'est du second degré... mais bon... si j'avais su que je me ferais insulté avec ça..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tant pis, vaut mieux en rire que de s'en foutre pourtant...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

Bon je ne vais pas épiloguer
quand on fait une citation on met des " " comme tu viens de le faire.
maintenant je vous laisse vous tirer dans les pattes, ça ne m'intéresse plus.


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais pas épiloguer
> quand on fait une citation on met des " " comme tu viens de le faire.
> maintenant je vous laisse vous tirer dans les pattes, ça ne m'intéresse plus.



Facile... Tirer dans les pattes de qui ? Faut prendre ton lexo sérieux... comme si je pouvais écrire sérieusement un truc comme "y en a marre des pauvres", tu débloques là, c'est carrément insultant qu'on puisse me prêter une telle pensée... ouai vive le bar, bonne ambiance !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mai 2004)

Bon, c'est fini, là, sacrémildjudenondunepipe.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est fini, là, sacrémildjudenondunepipe.



Pas mieux


----------



## camisol (19 Mai 2004)

porteniouak, soirce.


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

ttssss deux post sans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



messieurs messieurs un peu de tenue je vous prie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

et voila  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il a pas refermé la porte qu'il pleurniche déjà


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Finn, j'aime quand tu fermes des threads











 bisous !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> M'en parles pas, ici y'en a 10 au M2



les pigeons, c'est des rats volants


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sarkosiste



abruti de Bobo


----------



## twk (19 Mai 2004)

vous arêter de raler quand je suis pas la


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2004)

Pas fini de raler là d'dans !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Nan mais c'est vrai quoi à la fin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y fait enfin beau, on commence à avoir du soleil et tou ce que vous êtes foutu de faire c'est raler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si c'est pas malheureux de voir ça !!!


----------



## twk (19 Mai 2004)

si t'm la vie c'est pas ici qu'il faut en parler


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> si t'm la vie c'est pas ici qu'il faut en parler



et voilà qu'il donne des leçons


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pas fini de raler là d'dans !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pas fini de raler là d'dans !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais ça va durer combien de temps...


----------



## fleurounette (19 Mai 2004)

Ah, j'ai enfin compris le but de ce thread, c'est de raler copieusement, certes, mais aussi (insidieusement) de gagner des bons points, alors tien, j'va faire comme vous :
grrrr, grrrr, grrrr, grrrrr (etc....)


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'ai enfin compris le but de ce thread, c'est de raler copieusement, certes, mais aussi (insidieusement) de gagner des bons points, alors tien, j'va faire comme vous :
> grrrr, grrrr, grrrr, grrrrr (etc....)



Ouai mais fais gaffe là pasque t'as pas assez de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
Après on va te dire que t'es pas un raleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un vrai un pur un dur !
Tu vois pas comme ceux que le soleil éblouit, rend le pare-brise tout sale et file des coups de soleil !!!


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Ouais tu fais pas crédible comme raleuse pour le moment...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez un petit effort! De toutes façons c'est nul comme sujet et ça n'apporte rien!


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2004)

j'm'en tape de faire crédible d'abord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas besoin de ton point de vue !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

et on se passera du tien


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Elle est bonne celle-là! Je parlais pas de toi et j'me fais quand même enguirlander!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M'en fous j'dirai plus rien dans ces conditions! Si on peut plus raler tranquille! J'vais bouguonner maintenant!


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous j'dirai plus rien dans ces conditions! Si on peut plus raler tranquille! J'vais bouguonner maintenant!



A ben en v'là une bonne idée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas trop tôt !


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Mouais! Ba tu pourrais en prendre de la graine aussi!


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ouais tu fais pas crédible comme raleuse pour le moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le but de ce thread n'a jamais été d'apporter quelque chose, mais de se défouler en ralant après tout et tout le monde. Faut savoir ou on met les pieds avant de s'aenturer ici.
La mauvaise foi et le ton grognon sont de rigueur bordel de m...


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> le but de ce thread n'a jamais été d'apporter quelque chose, mais de se défouler en ralant après tout et tout le monde. Faut savoir ou on met les pieds avant de s'aenturer ici.
> La mauvaise foi et le ton grognon sont de rigueur bordel de m...


En attendant si c'est juste pour dire ca, tu pouvais t'abstenir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aime pas me défouler! J'aime pas raler! J'aime pas les odeurs de pieds des autres! J'aime pas l'aventure!


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> En attendant si c'est juste pour dire ca, tu pouvais t'abstenir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent mes pieds...?! P'tit con !!


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent mes pieds...?! P'tit con !!


Ouais ba quand on voit la crasse incrustée! Je préfère les avoir loin de moi!


----------



## twk (19 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent mes pieds...?! P'tit con !!



pas d'insulte s'il te plaît


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> grrrr, grrrr, grrrr, grrrrr (etc....)



mais ce râle de loose


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> le but de ce thread n'a jamais été d'apporter quelque chose, mais de se défouler en ralant après tout et tout le monde. Faut savoir ou on met les pieds avant de s'aenturer ici.
> La mauvaise foi et le ton grognon sont de rigueur bordel de m...












bien, bien un thread pour se défouler c'est mieux que de taper son voisin, 
mais râler sans raison j'vois pas où est le plaisir, bcp vienne ici pour flooder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ne dite pas le contraire, j'en vois plus d'un avec le nez qui s'allonge...


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'ai enfin compris le but de ce thread, c'est de raler copieusement, certes, mais aussi (insidieusement) de gagner des bons points, alors tien, j'va faire comme vous :
> grrrr, grrrr, grrrr, grrrrr (etc....)



Ouai mais attention, si tu fais comme les autres mais que d'un coup on décide de prendre au premier degré ce que tu dis, tu vas te faire insulter !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est la nouvelle règle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si quelqu'un vient par exemple et dit "OUAI MAIS JPTK IL PUE DU PIED GAUCHE !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"

J'ai alors le droit de m'énerver et de de proposer un duel !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> et ne dite pas le contraire, j'en vois plus d'un avec le nez qui s'allonge...



qu'est-ce qu'il a mon nez


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2004)

marre des spectromètres de masse qui ne voient pas de masse


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> bien, bien un thread pour se défouler c'est mieux que de taper son voisin,
> mais râler sans raison j'vois pas où est le plaisir, bcp vienne ici pour flooder
> 
> 
> ...



*Le forum des faux râleurs serait plus juste comme titre à ce titre *


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> *Le forum des faux râleurs serait plus juste comme titre à ce titre *



s'il te dérange tellement, prévient le modérateur... car là ça n'arrange rien du tout


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy qu'est pas contente a dit:
			
		

> *Le forum des faux râleurs serait plus juste comme titre à ce titre *



jamais satisfaite


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> jamais satisfaite



plait-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> s'il te dérange tellement, prévient le modérateur... car là ça n'arrange rien du tout


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> plait-il ?



il ne me plait pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oups


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

OUAI MAIS JPTK IL PUE DU PIED GAUCHE !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> OUAI MAIS JPTK IL PUE DU PIED GAUCHE !!!!



pas de politique ici


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas de politique ici


C'est pas de la politique! C'est de l'écologie!


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> OUAI MAIS JPTK IL PUE DU PIED GAUCHE !!!!



Tu me provoques en duel, c'est à moi de choisir l'arme du duel, je propose l'oreille !!!

 Va y avoir du sport, je suis champion du monde d'oreille !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Va y avoir du sport, je suis champion du monde d'oreille !



J'aime pas les prétentieux


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les prétentieux



J'ai une médaille c'est pas de la prétention !


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu me provoques en duel, c'est à moi de choisir l'arme du duel, je propose l'oreille !!!
> 
> Va y avoir du sport, je suis champion du monde d'oreille !


J'ai pas d'oreille! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De toutes façons j'aime pas les duels!


----------



## papman (19 Mai 2004)

Moi je voudrais râler contre vous, parce que vous parlez tout le temps de flooder !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca veut dire quoi flooder ... ?


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Aaaah c'est pas le moment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On est sérieux nous! Tu arrives en pleine préparation de duel : va y avoir du sang et toi tu poses des questions comme ça?


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

La preuve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## papman (19 Mai 2004)

Ca te fait raler, tu devrais être content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je conseille l'attaque par le pavillion interne, mais attention à la riposte super sérumen... (Pokémons ça vous dit quelque chose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> vous arêter de raler quand je suis pas la


faut  dire aussi on as apas idée de partir sans rien dire


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Avant tout, petit rappel :


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'ai enfin compris le but de ce thread, c'est de raler copieusement, certes, mais aussi (insidieusement) de gagner des bons points, alors tien, j'va faire comme vous :
> grrrr, grrrr, grrrr, grrrrr (etc....)


dis c'est à moi que tu cligne de l'oeil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parceque si tu continue c'est pour de bon que je vais te la conter la fleurette, et pas facon fleuriste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



grmllml peux meme plus raler en paix


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

duel de l'oreille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jptk t'es meme pas dans le guinness book  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca fait la troisieme que je bois, et tu est pas dedans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est du flan ta medaille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je parie qu'elle est même pas en chocolat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



petit joueur


----------



## twk (19 Mai 2004)

peace


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

ouaih benh peace pas partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on vois bien que c'est pas toi qui néttoie


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> duel de l'oreille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah viens te battre petite couille tu verras


----------



## twk (19 Mai 2004)

arête tes insultes


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah viens te battre petite couille tu verras







arrete de bouger j'arrive pas a t'attraper


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Arrête ou j'appelle ma soeur  !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Arrête ou j'appelle ma soeur  !








 on n'a pas le droit de se faire aider


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on n'a pas le droit de se faire aider



Ah ah !!! Elle fait peur hein !!


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah !!! Elle fait peur hein !!


je crains deguin je suis un fou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu sais d'ou je suis ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis de marseille et pas de perier, de la rose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on se la joue pas la bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mange fique


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je crains deguin je suis un fou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrête t'es rien, t'existe même pas...


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Arrête t'es rien, t'existe même pas...



tu vois la poussiere la par terre, benh commence a lui parler parceque bientôt ca va etre ta soeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais te broyer juste avec mon pouce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



marseillais trop puissant


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> *Le forum des faux râleurs serait plus juste comme titre à ce titre *


Le défouloir serait encore plus juste


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

C'est pas vrai! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je m'absente 1 heure et vous foutez le [censuré] dans le forum! On peut pas vous laisser seuls 2 minutes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis d'abord naas si t'es un vrai marseillais tu serais pas au pays du froid où ils connaissent pas la bouillabaisse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JPTK, ta soeur te sera pas d'une grande utilité vu qu'elle bouge pas elle!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2004)

ma foi...


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

> JPTK, ta soeur te sera pas d'une grande utilité vu qu'elle bouge pas elle!



C'est que l'as pas vu dans un lit la s.... !


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > JPTK, ta soeur te sera pas d'une grande utilité vu qu'elle bouge pas elle!
> 
> 
> 
> C'est que l'as pas vu dans un lit la s.... !


Ben non... C'est possible ça? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez naas je te laisse faire un duel avec JPTK...


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> vous fouter


vous foutez


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> vous foutez


Corrigé! Merci


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

J'aime pas les fotes d'ortograf!


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

Téléphone à apple et demande qu'ils te changent c'est inadmissible !


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

NAn qu'ils te changent toi et ta chemise ! Tu as ton apple caire j'espère ?


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

C'est le melon qui part pas! La carotte ça part! Enfin ma femme elle y arrive!
Font [censuré] ces gosses!


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je crains deguin je suis un fou
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Espece de pacholette mouligasse, tu te sègues comme un gros vier de chaouch, je sais pas ce qui m'empêche de t'aplatir la figue une bonne fois si tié pas un dégun. 
Va te faire agrandir le tafanari !!


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ils me changent d'enfant ?
> Qu'il change mon fils ??
> _Y sait changer une couche, Steve ??_
> 
> ...


écoute roberto t'es gentil masi si tu viens pour raler et que dès le deuxieme post tu commecne à flechir nanh la franchement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faut avoir de la constance un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et l'autre petit agité ou il est ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai ramené mes collègues de saint henri  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il y a pas que les smileys qui vont etre rouges


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise _Omo Tablets©_ mais ma femme dit que *la carotte ça part pas.*


avec Ace délicat, ça part sans problèmes. C'est la base quand on a des petits...


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> tafanari !!


dans mes bras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu cherches la pension ou quoi ?


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

J'aime pas les marseillais sur ce forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils ralent entre eux et nous on comprends rien! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y zon qu'à raler à Marseille, mais pas sur les forums!


----------



## fleurounette (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dis c'est à moi que tu cligne de l'oeil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fais gaffe, fais gaffe, pasque la fleurounette a fait du thaikendodo , et pis je mord et pis je râle (encore), et pire encore, je vous proute gras les gars.........


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les marseillais sur ce forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est sur que le marseillais pour un helvète, c'est pas simple. Déja que pour les français non plus... sont nuls ces marseillais, y causent même pas comme nous


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, fais gaffe, pasque la fleurounette a fait du thaikendodo , et pis je mord et pis je râle (encore), et pire encore, je vous proute gras les gars.........


Meeeeerde! C'est une fausse fille!


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, fais gaffe, pasque la fleurounette a fait du thaikendodo , et pis je mord et pis je râle (encore), et pire encore, je vous proute gras les gars.........



Toi Fleurounette retourne sur ton xpress !


----------



## fleurounette (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Toi Fleurounette retourne sur ton xpress !


Fais gaffe, j'vais te GIFFer, te EPSploser etc.....


----------



## fleurounette (19 Mai 2004)

(encore deux ralages et je passe membre, youpi)


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les marseillais sur ce forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey tête de pissette, espèce de tabarnak de mongole frigide, tes parents vont se crisser en bas du pont en apprenant que t'es juste une vieille paire de bobettes dans l'vinaigre! J'en pisse dans mes shorts à l'idée de voir ta poche se coincer dans une strap d'alternateur de Corvette 82 à une démonstration Tupperware pour faire rire mes chums.  Va te faire trimmer le bikini par une moissonneuse-batteuse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







T'es heureuse maintenant ?!


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Et ta soeur?


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les marseillais sur ce forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


toi aussi tu veux la pension a ecrire des choses comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on commence 
aller au boulot 
celui la il est specaial pour ici 

mon préféré 

four, freee, tuou, one, BEGIN !
je ramasse les copies au prochain post, copiez pas


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Hey tête de pissette, espèce de tabarnak de mongole frigide, tes parents vont se crisser en bas du pont en apprenant que t'es juste une vieille paire de bobettes dans l'vinaigre! J'en pisse dans mes shorts à l'idée de voir ta poche se coincer dans une strap d'alternateur de Corvette 82 à une démonstration Tupperware pour faire rire mes chums.  Va te faire trimmer le bikini par une moissonneuse-batteuse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NAN! J'aime pas les quebecois sur les forums! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y sont comme les marseillais!


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Je vous avais prévenu!
Je me retire de ce fil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je reviendrai avec de nouvelles armes et une oreille toute neuve!


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> (encore deux ralages et je passe membre, youpi)


Oh! La floodeuse!


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Hey tête de pissette, espèce de tabarnak de mongole frigide, tes parents vont se crisser en bas du pont en apprenant que t'es juste une vieille paire de bobettes dans l'vinaigre! J'en pisse dans mes shorts à l'idée de voir ta poche se coincer dans une strap d'alternateur de Corvette 82 à une démonstration Tupperware pour faire rire mes chums.  Va te faire trimmer le bikini par une moissonneuse-batteuse!


l'empafé mais tu est trop bilingue toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme il te l'as explosé le petit suisse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il tu lui a mis le feu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh tu veux que j'appele les pompiers nanh ? quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y a pas le feu au lac ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh tu est pas un peu niai toi


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> (encore deux ralages et je passe membre, youpi)


espece de face de pouple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on rale pas pour flooder ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on rale avec brio  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tiens en aprlant de brio, tu vois la montagne la haut ?
tu veux pas monter en haut me servir un jaune steup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu oublies pas les glacons et situ vois l'autre figure de brio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu me fais plaisir, reste avec lui, si tu veux je te paye le mariage


----------



## fleurounette (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Oh! La floodeuse!


(naïvement)"c'est quoi une floodeuse" ............tu trouves pas que c'est flooder de raler ici ?????? (c'est du floodage moderne, masqué, hypocrite, du genre : moi, je floode ????? nooooooon, où allez vous chercher cela cher ami...)


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2004)

Faudrait pas non plus que les marseillais il se prennent des chevilles comme le château d'if : leur vocabulaire à part trois broutilles, c'est pas du marseillais, c'est de l'occitan  des fois un peu traficoté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le tafanari, y a pas qu'à Marseille qu'on s'assoit dessus.


----------



## fleurounette (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> espece de face de pouple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le "pouple", c'est le machin qui te pousse sur le pif,  ????? (à défaut d'autre chose !!!!!) meuh non va, on t'aime !!!!!!


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Allez va! T'es membre maintenant! J'aime pas les membres! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je passe quand Major moa?


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

T'ain il intéressant ce thread...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et sinon ca va les gars?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A ouai pardon


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je passe quand Major moa?


Tant que tu passes pas "membre d'élite" on s'en fout.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'ain il intéressant ce thread...


La preuve, il avance vite


----------



## fleurounette (19 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'ain il intéressant ce thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'abord ça veut rien dire "chagregel".....


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait pas non plus que les marseillais il se prennent des chevilles comme le château d'if : leur vocabulaire à part trois broutilles, c'est pas du marseillais, c'est de l'occitan  des fois un peu traficoté
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecoute le le ravi, les arguemnts trop pouraves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



même ma cousine elle voudrait pas sortir avec toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et quand tu vois la radasse, benne jonssonne a coté de toi il marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis ton coup de l'occident tu l'as trouvé dans uen pochete surprise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nanh serieux si tu veux une carte d'identité de marseille c'est trop tard on a fermé les frontieres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en pslu hje suis sûr que t'habite a dache


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (19 Mai 2004)




----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> D'abord ça veut rien dire "chagregel".....











On lui explique?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS:


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

Bon Dark, si t'arrêtes pas de flooder, je t'envoie devant mon Pc


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> D'abord ça veut rien dire "chagregel".....


Nan, mais antigel oui !!


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

Oh et puis c'est qui "fleurounette"  ?


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> La preuve, il avance vite


eh le bruleur a gaz ici on rale avec des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



meme les suisses ils sortent de leur neutralité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors fait un effort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et eteins moi ce gaz ca consomme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



serieux ties clafi de blé ou quoi


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais antigel oui !!



Occupes toi de tes pieds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: Pourquoi Antigel?


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

Je suis en multiplexage et gravure depuis 2h30


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

Allô???? Y'a plus personne??? Calimero????


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Occupes toi de tes pieds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais gaffe à tes mains toi !!


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en multiplexage et gravure depuis 2h30


éoute vivagel t'es gentil mais on s'en cogne dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et qui  pourrais couper le gaz, il y atous les bruleurs d'allumés ici


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Allô???? Y'a plus personne??? Calimero????


arret de repeter les blagues des minots toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je l'ai déjà dit les blagues carambar c'est avec un mot de la maitresse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et imite pas la signature gobi


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> éoute vivagel t'es gentil mais on s'en cogne dur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens tu veux pas éditer une liste des surnoms associés à mon pseudo?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> le "pouple", c'est le machin qui te pousse sur le pif,  ?????
















ps:désolé j'ai pas pu me retenir


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2004)

fleurounette a dit:
			
		

> D'abord ça veut rien dire "chagregel".....



Ah non! je tiens à préciser: Chagrégaire, oui, Chagrégaire, nuance


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non! je tiens à préciser: Chagrégaire, oui, Chagrégaire, nuance



Euh...

Bah tiens, demande à Naas de le rajouter sur sa liste celui la


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> Bah tiens, demande à Naas de le rajouter sur sa liste celui la


che not, ch'est shur que chagragel, ah non chagregel ché pas fachile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



masi rachure moi ché pas ton nom, parche que shinon, cha dois etre dur a chuporter cha comme nom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



che plaichante bien chur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






par contre cha a des avantaches
par exemple pour chier un arbre, meme si ca fait chier tu chie quand meme, a moisn que tu ais une tronchoneuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 bon charette
che vais cracher mon morcheau de chamalo et che revient


----------



## quetzalk (19 Mai 2004)

marre de ce thread ! je tourne les yeux quelques heures et hop :
- la guerre fait rage entre Suisse et Marseillais (qu'on les vitrifie tous ! parole de Parisien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- le sens de l'humour au 33ème degré des uns s'arrête ou commence celui des autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (reviens Global y a les mêmes à la maison !!!)
- la censure s'abat robespierrennement sur le vocabulaire de base du raleur-standard (exemples de raleur standard : chagregel, naas, neveumachin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

pff... à te dégouter de râler tiens


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (exemples de raleur standard : chagregel, naas, neveumachin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ché pas chanti de dire des choses comme cha
chtandard, chtandard, et ch'est quiu alors un raleurs chuperieur ? un qui chait plein de mots ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chtandard, chtechure des fois chki faut pas entendre
parichien va


----------



## chagregel (19 Mai 2004)

Je croyais que t'avais craché ton chamalo toi


----------



## quetzalk (19 Mai 2004)

Mais bien sûr qu'il y a des classes de râleurs ! une hierarchie ! une valeur intrinsèque !
qui oserait le contester ???


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que t'avais craché ton chamalo toi


oh chachrachel cha chuchi, che fait che que je veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ché la faute de l'autre chektal ou ché plus quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ch'il etait pas intervenu comem chat 
je cherais aller le cracher masi che peux pas laicher pacher de telles chotiches chans reachir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ché vrai chat, on a cha fierte


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sûr qu'il y a des classes de râleurs ! une hierarchie ! une valeur intrinsèque !
> qui oserait le contester ???


pff tu chais meme pas ecrire chans fautes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on dit des claches de râleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et une valeur intraincheque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et che vois pas che que viens faire chette histoire de trains ichi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et apres cha veux donner des lechons chtechure


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pff tu chais meme pas ecrire chans fautes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu es prié de ne pas parler la bouche pleine


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh !!



et tu mets la main devant ta bouche pour cacher tes amygdales


----------



## naas (19 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu es prié de ne pas parler la bouche pleine


ché pas chantil de che moquer comme cha


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ché pas chantil de che moquer comme cha



et merci pour les postillons


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ché pas chantil de che moquer comme cha



le problème de ceux qui n'ont qu'une dent sur deux: il en font profiter les autres


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (reviens Global y a les mêmes à la maison !!!)



Je reviendrais quand j'aurais une véritable raison de râler


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

ou pour flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

ou même UltraFlooder pour fermer ce thread


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ou même UltraFlooder pour fermer ce thread


Ca se fait pas ça! C'est pas correct!


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Pas correct du tout!


----------



## Goulven (19 Mai 2004)

Non vraiment pas!


----------



## Grug (19 Mai 2004)

mais alors pas du tout !


----------



## Grug (19 Mai 2004)

et encore hein !


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2004)

aux chiottes le  *FOOT *


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> aux chiottes le  *FOOT *



tu vas nous laisser tranquilles


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu vas nous laisser tranquilles



ben kes tu fais là ????  t'es pas devant ton écran ???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 À mort l'arbitre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> aux chiottes le  *FOOT *



Bah pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est bien le foot


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> À mort l'arbitre



on doit dire: aux chiottes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je fais ce que je veux


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

Quel écran(s) ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

c'est bientôt la mi-temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

elle est passée, ahuri


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

quelqu'un pourrais nous éclairer sur le score ?

0-2 ?

J'ai cru entre deux gros mécontentements dans la rue


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est bientôt la mi-temps ?












ut de quelle mi-temps parles-tu ???  t'es encore à la bourre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

encore un but ?


j'ai entendu un ARGHHHHHHHH


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ut de quelle mi-temps parles-tu ???  t'es encore à la bourre




ouf, l'apero n'est pas fini alors


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ouf, l'apero n'est pas fini alors
























allez tu peux t'y coller devant ton écran, ya plus rien à voir


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2004)

Zont fini les footeux?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

ah oui, tiens y'a remise de medailles


----------



## quetzalk (19 Mai 2004)

j'aime pas le foot










vraiment pas


----------



## Grug (19 Mai 2004)

oh, fonch tous ces raleurs !


----------



## quetzalk (19 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, fonch tous ces raleurs !








 moi, les types qui ralent contre les raleurs...


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> aux chiottes le  *FOOT *


Y avait du foot?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On me prévient jamais! De toutes façons j'aime pas le foot!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

de quoi te plains-tu, alors


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de quoi te plains-tu, alors


Je me plains si je veux! Si j'avais su j'aurais pu raler sur les footeux! Et j'ai pas pu! Ce me met en rogne ça!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je me plains si je veux! Si j'avais su j'aurais pu raler sur les footeux! Et j'ai pas pu! Ce me met en rogne ça!!



c'est le pays où tu habites qui te met dans cet état? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou c'est naturel?


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est le pays où tu habites qui te met dans cet état?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est ce forum et les forumeurs!


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Et encore! J'habite plus Paris! Je suis BEAUCOUP plus calme maintenant!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et encore! J'habite plus Paris! Je suis BEAUCOUP plus calme maintenant!



tu as donc un foutu caractère


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu as donc un foutu caractère


Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le foutu caractère? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parles-en à ma femme tient!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Parles-en à ma femme tient!



elle en a du mérite


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle en a du mérite


C'est ça! je lui dirai!


----------



## naas (20 Mai 2004)

bon et ce duel a l'oreille qui le fait alors


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bon et ce duel a l'oreille qui le fait alors



faut être complètement barje


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



encore un qui va bientôt se plaindre de la chaleur


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2004)

trop tard c'est déjà fait


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> trop tard c'est déjà fait



suis pas miro


----------



## naas (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> suis pas miro


c'est vrai que tu peins pas trop bien


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Ok, qui sont les duellistes, qui sont les témoins! Combien d'oreilles pour le vainqueur? C'est n'importe quoi cette organisation!


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Vraiment n'importe quoi!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il est où JPTK ??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

ça te regarde?


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça te regarde?


Bien sûr je suis le premier concerné! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es qui toi pour poser des questions pareilles??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr je suis le premier concerné!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça ne te regarde pas


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça ne te regarde pas


Si t'es ni duelliste ni témoin non! Mais dans ce cas tu n'as rien à faire ici!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Si t'es ni duelliste ni témoin non! Mais dans ce cas tu n'as rien à faire ici!



va plutot voir ailleurs si j'y suis


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> va plutot voir ailleurs si j'y suis


Mon problème c'est de plus te savoir ici! Ailleurs je m'en fous!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mon problème c'est de plus te savoir ici! Ailleurs je m'en fous!!



j'y suis, j'y reste


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'y suis, j'y reste


Ben tient! on va voir ça!!


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment n'importe quoi!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'étais à la mère et j'ai failli me faire manger par des méduses !


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'étais à la mère et j'ai failli me faire manger par des méduses !


La fête des mères, c'était pas aujourd'hui !!


----------



## JPTK (21 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La fête des mères, c'était pas aujourd'hui !!



Ah ouai ? Et c'est quand alors gros malin ??


----------



## twk (21 Mai 2004)

c'est la semaine prochaine bande de cretin


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2004)

Tout pareil c'est la semaine d'après, le 6  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une mère n'est pas une Sainte Vierge t'es au courant quand même?


----------



## My0sis (21 Mai 2004)

On s'en fout de vos mères !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2004)

My0sis a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout de vos mères !



Toi retourne voir ton père


----------



## La mouette (31 Mai 2004)

salut la foule des RALEURS , coups de pompe ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> salut la foule des RALEURS , coups de pompe ?



et qu'est-ce que ça peut te foutre ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juin 2004)

Bac à la con


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> salut la foule des RALEURS , coups de pompe ?



Nan, y'a le thread sur la MAJ 10.3.4 pour ça


----------



## naas (1 Juin 2004)

J'ai tout raté 
Je pars une semaine et on profite pour changer mon forum favori 
J'espere que la recherche marche pas au moins


----------



## AntoineD (2 Juin 2004)

Faut être une sacrée bande de connard pour oser râler comme ça  euh, je voulais dire


----------



## naas (2 Juin 2004)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Faut être une sacrée bande de connard pour oser râler comme ça  euh, je voulais dire


tsss un ...ard des ...aux, comme le canard
un canard, des canaux c'est connu pourtant ca nanh   

menfin petit raleurs de pacotille   
encore un qui rale pour le principe


----------



## camisol (2 Juin 2004)

Il est où, l'aut' sous Renaud Camus  
'tain, tout part en couil... ici


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2004)

C'est quoi ce bordel? Pourquoi j'ai plus de mail pour mes sujets favoris? Quelle bouse ce truc


----------



## naas (3 Juin 2004)

font .... (les 3 petits points c'est pour eviter de dire chier parceque chier c'est grossier), donc je reprends  font ... ces formac, écrans allah con  

formac, formac, for mon ... ouaih,  

cadeau pour toi  , oh pardon, font chier ces formonc


----------



## Goulven (4 Juin 2004)

Et M.... je pars quelques jours et je reviens tout a changé  
Et pas un pour dire dans les forums, mais où il est passé Goulven! Merci les gars!


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2004)

c'est un peu le bordel ces nouveaux forums. CA m'avait perdu tous mes réglages et je ne reçevais plus aucun mail de notification...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2004)

Si vous me filez pas vite fait des points de réputation j'arrête de râler


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Si vous me filez pas vite fait des points de réputation j'arrête de râler



t'as intérêt à être patient...


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

J'aime pas attendre!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2004)

Raz le bol du Gini


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

le gini c'est dégueu


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> le gini c'est dégueu


 Rien de tel qu'un bon Banga :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

:love:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Raz le bol du Gini


 Dès que je peux je te renvoie sur la banquette


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

j'aime pas la musique ici, c'est pourri


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas la musique ici, c'est pourri



t'as qu'à mettre des boules Quies ©


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ;:!;ù^, è("" )ç_ ('é'(  ©


 quoi ? j'entends rien avec cette musique parle plus fort


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

Personne n'a rien à dire de toutes façons ici!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a rien à dire de toutes façons ici!



ailleurs non plus


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a rien à dire de toutes façons ici!


 Mais nous au moins on le dit sans fautes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais nous au moins on le dit sans fautes



"on l'*écrit*" sans fautes


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2004)




----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>


 quoi ? j'entends pas parle plus fort


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

Au lieu de râler, dis moi où est ma faute d'orthographe?


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

C'est pas un forum pour malentendants ici!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de râler, dis moi où est ma faute d'orthographe?



moi, je ne dénonce pas


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> moi, je ne dénonce pas


 C'est pas à toi qu'il parlait, t'es pas le centre du monde


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas à toi qu'il parlait, t'es pas le centre du monde



ni le nombril


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

T'es rien d'ailleurs!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2004)

Juste un vieux, rien de plus :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Juste un vieux, rien de plus :love:



tu sais ce qu'il te dit, le vieux ?


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

qu'il devrait laisser la place aux jeunes!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> qu'il devrait laisser la place aux jeunes!



tu peux courir


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Juste un vieux, rien de plus :love:



Dark, j'arrive plus à t'aider  



> Message vBulletin
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dark Templar.


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dark, j'arrive plus à t'aider


lèche cul


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dark, j'arrive plus à t'aider



fayot


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dark, j'arrive plus à t'aider


Egoïste !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dark, j'arrive plus à t'aider



bon à rien


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dark, j'arrive plus à t'aider


Faignasse !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

hypocrite


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

raté !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dark, j'arrive plus à t'aider



menteur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dark, j'arrive plus à t'aider



vendu


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Nan !  :mouais:  Pas envie de râler, ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Nan !  :mouais:  Pas envie de râler, ce soir



dans ce cas, va traîner ailleurs


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Egoïste !


Jaloux 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fayot


Jaloux 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon à rien


Jaloux 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vendu


Jaloux 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> menteur


Jaloux :mouais:



			
				Goulven a dit:
			
		

> raté !


Jaloux :love:



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hypocrite


Jaloux :rateau:



			
				Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Faignasse !!


J'aloux :hein:


----------



## Goulven (10 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux
> Jaloux
> Jaloux
> Jaloux
> ...



Nan! on  fait rien que dire la vérité !   Viens pas défendre l'indéfendable!


----------



## quetzalk (10 Juin 2004)

eh ben vraiment ça s'arrange pas ici  

le thread caché tout en bas du forum, mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bin's ???
vous pouvez pas raler normalement non ???


----------



## quetzalk (10 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Nan! on fait rien que dire la vérité !  Viens pas défendre l'indéfendable!


et pis je sais pas moi mais ici CE N'EST PAS le forum des insulteurs c'est le forum des RALEURS, vous savez lire ou quoi ?


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> et pis je sais pas moi mais ici CE N'EST PAS le forum des insulteurs c'est le forum des RALEURS, vous savez lire ou quoi ?


ecoute tu est gentil matchu pichu mais ici on fait ce que l'on veux ok


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juin 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (10 Juin 2004)




----------



## KARL40 (10 Juin 2004)

Et puis merde ....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis merde ....



essuies-toi, STP


----------



## quetzalk (10 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ecoute tu est gentil matchu pichu mais ici on fait ce que l'on veux ok


 toi tu ferais une belle offrande aux Dieux du Soleil...


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis merde ....



 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :love:


----------



## quetzalk (10 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


si c'était pour dire  ça valait vraiment pas la peine...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> si c'était pour dire  ça valait vraiment pas la peine...



j'te cause pas à toi


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Ils sont mignons...

Vous devriez vous entendre pourtant.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont mignons...
> 
> Vous devriez vous entendre pourtant.



va faire le clown ailleurs 

y'a de la place


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Nan, je vais rester.

Je suis bien ici.

Je ne me sens pas obligé de mettre des petites têtes rouges, je suis calme, je souris même...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je vais rester.
> 
> Je suis bien ici.
> 
> Je ne me sens pas obligé de mettre des petites têtes rouges, je suis calme, je souris même...



un vrai gosse


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Si tu le dis.


Ceci dit ce n'est pas moi qui ai passé des mois à me disputer le titre de plus gros buveur de pif avec Krystof.

Sans rire, t'es pas de taille.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis.
> 
> 
> Ceci dit ce n'est pas moi qui ai passé des mois à me disputer le titre de plus gros buveur de pif avec Krystof.
> ...



en plus, il est jaloux !


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Hi, hi...

Si tu savais...

Enfin, bon le seul truc à retenir c'est qu'il vaut mieux que tu te mesures à Barbarella.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Hi, hi, tu es mignon toi aussi, car tu réagis bien...

J'aime effectivement.


----------



## naas (10 Juin 2004)

hin hin  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Bravo, quel garçon raisonnable...

La raison ne serait elle pas ailleurs ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Ceci dit, le pauvre "nase" à bien raison, je me délecte des réactions de mes cons - patriotes, et heureusement pour moi, il s'en trouvera toujours pour juger utile de me répondre.


Bisous les kikis.


----------



## quetzalk (11 Juin 2004)

bon vous êtes même pas fichus de raler correctement : je me casse, je vais me coucher, ça me fatigue


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

C'est pas vrai! J'arrive et y a personne pour râler ce matin!  Si c'est comme ça, je me recouche!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> si c'était pour dire  ça valait vraiment pas la peine...



Ca s'appelle flooder comme un ane et Lemmy est super fort pour ça.


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

tu as pas dis bonjour , grossier personnage   
et puis va bosser au lieu de te coucher


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ca s'appelle flooder comme un ane et Lemmy est super fort pour ça.


Il suffit de voir où il en est maintenant...


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

Oups! J'avais oublié!


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu as pas dis bonjour , grossier personnage
> et puis va bosser au lieu de te coucher


J'ai pas de leçons à recevoir de toi! 
Je dis bonjour aux gens que j'aime bien!
Je parle pas à ceux qui ont quitté le pays pour s'installer chez les rosbifs!  Traitre!


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de leçons à recevoir de toi!
> Je dis bonjour aux gens que j'aime bien!
> Je parle pas à ceux qui ont quitté le pays pour s'installer chez les rosbifs!  Traitre!


 traiter les irlandais de rosbif,   
et les américains c'est des cosaques alors 
nanh mais il y en a ma petite dame je vous jure   
je te me les équiperais de dell


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

Eh oh! Je sais bien que c'est pas des rosbifs!  Mais je suis pas ici pour dire des choses intelligentes! Juste pour raler!  Alors je rale comme je veux, je dis ce que je veux! 

Moa j'aime bien les irlandais! Mais c'est pas le lieu...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bisous les kikis.


 :love:


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 leche cul


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> leche cul


Ouais! Dark c'est le frère de Simon! 

Bon ok ça n'a absolument rien à voir, mais je tenais tellement à la placer celle là... Bon Dark on a déjà du te la faire mais bon tant pis! De toutes façons on s'en fout de ta réaction!  



*[edit]Je trouve que ce sujet dévie de plus en plus de son idée ludique originelle, et est plus l'objet de dérives propices à des messages de discordes entre les membres du bar. Je ferme temporairement.*


----------

